# St. Mary's Pigskin Football



## Christy

Anyone have kids playing?  My kids team (Div III Cowboys) are kickin butt!!!


----------



## cattitude

Christy, we'll have to come watch him play.  We'll chat this week!!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Christy, we'll have to come watch him play.  We'll chat this week!! *



That would be awesome.  The games are actually really good.  They've got a killer defensive line as well as a really good passing game.


----------



## crabcake

Christy, were you blessed to have received a schedule?  We were told there is no schedule, and we don't find out till practice Friday nights if/when/where the game is Saturdays. I find that hard to believe. :shrug:


----------



## huntr1

*Soccer, not Football*

Our oldest boy is playing soccer.  His team has yet to win by less than 8 goals.  They have yet to be scored on.


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Soccer*



> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Our oldest boy is playing soccer.  His team has yet to win by less than 8 goals.  They have yet to be scored on. *



I can see you haven't played us yet??

What's your CH #? Age group?


----------



## Dymphna

*Re: Re: Soccer*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I can see you haven't played us yet??
> 
> What's your CH #? Age group? *



CH8, age 5/6


----------



## sunnydaze

My son plays on Division 2 Raiders and we are also kicking butt, we are undefeated so far, and that is because we have boys that love football and a great coach!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *Christy, were you blessed to have received a schedule?  We were told there is no schedule, and we don't find out till practice Friday nights if/when/where the game is Saturdays. I find that hard to believe. :shrug: *



Heck no!  You never get a schedule!  Sheesh, you're definitely a pigskin "newbie"   Our games have always been at the same time every Saturday though, so we just show up at 10:30 and play around noonish.

We have a totally awesome coach(s) as well Sunny.  We've been fortunate to have awesome coaches the entire three years my kid has played.


----------



## Christy

*Re: Soccer, not Football*



> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Our oldest boy is playing soccer.  His team has yet to win by less than 8 goals.  They have yet to be scored on. *



My son played soccer for a year and hated it, and I hated the soccer moms (that were on my kids team, I'm sure not all soccer mom's are as annoying as the one's I encountered).    I thought my kid would be the same with football, but he loves it, and the football mom's are WAY cooler.


----------



## huntr1

Nope the mothers of the soccer players (not "Soccer Moms") are cooler than the football moms!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Nope the mothers of the soccer players (not "Soccer Moms") are cooler than the football moms! *



Are not!


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Are not!     *


 Are so!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Are so!     *



Keep it up buddy and I'll make another ghey poll and resolve this argument for good!  Hrmph!


----------



## Dymphna

If I am ever a football mom, it won't be with number one son.  In the last year, he grew two inches and lost a pound.  At 5 yrs old, he is 38 lbs.  He is the smallest kid on the soccer team and the slowest.  It looks like he's going to be a brainy kid though.

Number 2 son is 2 1/2.  He is a little stockier and much more rugged.  He might be a football player if he wants.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *If I am ever a football mom, it won't be with number one son.  In the last year, he grew two inches and lost a pound.  At 5 yrs old, he is 38 lbs.  He is the smallest kid on the soccer team and the slowest.  It looks like he's going to be a brainy kid though.
> 
> Number 2 son is 2 1/2.  He is a little stockier and much more rugged.  He might be a football player if he wants. *



You'd be surprised.  Some of the scrawnier kids are the toughest.  I think when they get those pads on they feel invincible.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by cmcdanal _
> *If I am ever a football mom, it won't be with number one son.  In the last year, he grew two inches and lost a pound.  At 5 yrs old, he is 38 lbs.  He is the smallest kid on the soccer team and the slowest.  It looks like he's going to be a brainy kid though.
> 
> Number 2 son is 2 1/2.  He is a little stockier and much more rugged.  He might be a football player if he wants. *


 kicker


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Heck no!  You never get a schedule!  Sheesh, you're definitely a pigskin "newbie"   Our games have always been at the same time every Saturday though, so we just show up at 10:30 and play around noonish.
> 
> We have a totally awesome coach(s) as well Sunny.  We've been fortunate to have awesome coaches the entire three years my kid has played. *



I'm glad your team is more 'together'. Ours isn't.  We drove from place to place two weeks ago trying to find the game, only to show up at half-time with only 3 cheerleaders.  

Is soccer done through the same league?  I think we'll give that a shot next season.


----------



## sunnydaze

We also did a year of soccer and it totally sucked!  Football moms are cooler and less uptight!  And some of our smallest boys on the team are the toughest! I  am glad my son loves football because that soccer stuff is BORING.  The boys on our team always look over at the soccer field and say, "look at the grass faires" I had to let them know that all boys are not cut out for football.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *We also did a year of soccer and it totally sucked!  Football moms are cooler and less uptight!  And some of our smallest boys on the team are the toughest! I  am glad my son loves football because that soccer stuff is BORING.  The boys on our team always look over at the soccer field and say, "look at the grass faires" I had to let them know that all boys are not cut out for football. *



If I wasn't afraid of my little girl being shoved on the field, I'd let her play football. She'd probably kick some of the boys' azzes  But she's in cheerleading now. She loves to run though, so I thought soccer might suit her better, and she likes it, so we'll see.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *If I wasn't afraid of my little girl being shoved on the field, I'd let her play football. She'd probably kick some of the boys' azzes  But she's in cheerleading now. She loves to run though, so I thought soccer might suit her better, and she likes it, so we'll see.  *



Well of course she'd be shoved on the field!  It's football!   I'd let her try it, I bet she'd have a blast!  I've seen a few girls playing in the league.


----------



## pixiegirl

Hey Christy.....  I think I'd like to come with you Saturday.  I'd like to see the "father of the year" spending quality time with his son like he claims he does EVERY Saturday.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Hey Christy.....  I think I'd like to come with you Saturday.  I'd like to see the "father of the year" spending quality time with his son like he claims he does EVERY Saturday.   *



Sounds like a plan.  Find out what time his game is and we'll be there.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Well of course she'd be shoved on the field!  It's football!   I'd let her try it, I bet she'd have a blast!  I've seen a few girls playing in the league. *



yea, but she's my little girl  If one of those boys made her cry, I'd be out there opening up a can of whoop-azz on 'em, which wouldn't be right b/c it's football and that's what they're supposed to do.  so it's best I don't let her.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *yea, but she's my little girl  If one of those boys made her cry, I'd be out there opening up a can of whoop-azz on 'em, which wouldn't be right b/c it's football and that's what they're supposed to do.  so it's best I don't let her.  *



That's when you tell her "There's no crying in football!  Now get out there and kick their stinkin' a$$es!"


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *yea, but she's my little girl  If one of those boys made her cry, I'd be out there opening up a can of whoop-azz on 'em, which wouldn't be right b/c it's football and that's what they're supposed to do.  so it's best I don't let her.  *



Okay, you're DEFINITELY a soccer mom!   

Wuss!


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *Is soccer done through the same league?  I think we'll give that a shot next season. *



Soccer is a different group of organizers.  Judging by the comments made here about the football league, sounds like the soccer league is much more together.  Some of it varies coach to coach, but for the most part they have their acts together.


----------



## crabcake

I want her in a sport, and I just want a schedule :shrug: is it too much to ask for an idea of when the games are or when the by-week is? :shrug: My mom is coming this weekend, and if it's the by-week, she is gonna be piiizzzzzzzed off!  Of course, maybe that'll allow me to delay her visit a week.


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I want her in a sport, and I just want a schedule :shrug: is it too much to ask for an idea of when the games are or when the by-week is? :shrug: My mom is coming this weekend, and if it's the by-week, she is gonna be piiizzzzzzzed off!  Of course, maybe that'll allow me to delay her visit a week.   *


 So sign her up for soccer.  There are boys and girls on all the teams, and we got a schedule for the entire season the Monday (or Wed.) before the first game.  We already knew that he would have a game every Sat. until the middle/end of Nov.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *So sign her up for soccer.  There are boys and girls on all the teams, and we got a schedule for the entire season the Monday (or Wed.) before the first game.  We already knew that he would have a game every Sat. until the middle/end of Nov. *



Everyone in the football league knows there is a game every Saturday as well, just never the time.  I've yet to figure out why it's so difficult to just make a schedule and be done with it. :shrug: Don Kemp is a pain in my azz, but my kid loves the sport and the coaches are awesome, soooo we'll be stickin with it.


----------



## crabcake

we know there's a game every saturday (except whenever this by-week thing is), but the times fluctuate, as does the location. 

I'll look into soccer for the spring


----------



## sunnydaze

The reason we don't get a football schedule is because they have alot of teams to match up and they need to make sure that there will be enough referees at every game. When we were doing soccer they had 12 year old kids that were referees.  You can't do that in football, it is to dangerous to have a 12 year old making calls. They also like to match up teams according to their abilities.  They don't want really good teams playing the under dog team every week.  So it is just easier to sort of watch week to week to see who will be a good match up.  We have been doing football for the last 6 years in this county, and it has been good.  Maybe they are not the most organized but Don Kemp does make sure that your childs equipment especially helmet is a correct fit.   They also give out awesome trophies to the football players and cheerleaders at the end of the season.  Don't sit back and complain if you are not willing to volunteer, the more volunteers this league has then the smoother it would run. We are in desperate need for cheeleading coaches every year- all the mommies sit back and complain but none want to get off their butts and help out to make things better!


----------



## Christy

Sunny, I don't think the disorganization comes from lack of volunteers, it comes from lack of communication on high.  

I can't complain about our schedule.  So far our games have been the same place same time every Saturday, as it was last year.  We had a few games where they changed the times and places, but overall, it was pretty consistent.


----------



## sunnydaze

Oh but it is from lack of volunteers, if we had more moms volunteer to coach cheerleading then the teams would have been formed earlier and they could have started praacticing earlier.  If we had more referees volunteer then the games could be easier to schedule.  I agree the people at the top are not the most organized but I think more people need to step up instead of wasting time complaining.

I am glad you guys are having a good season!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *Oh but it is from lack of volunteers, if we had more moms volunteer to coach cheerleading then the teams would have been formed earlier and they could have started praacticing earlier.  If we had more referees volunteer then the games could be easier to schedule.  I agree the people at the top are not the most organized but I think more people need to step up instead of wasting time complaining.
> 
> I am glad you guys are having a good season! *



Actually, Crabby and I think a few other women who've posted on here, tried and tried to volunteer and were given the big blow off.


----------



## crabcake

to what Christy said. We were told we had to get certified to become an assistant coach and there was one remaining course which was the following night -- not good enough notice to get a sitter on a weeknight until 9 or 10 p.m.

I agree that communication is the #1 problem. Our coach (whom we've helped out quite a bit) wasn't getting info from the overall cheerleading coach, who assumed she knew it all. How do you know what you need if you don't know what you need? 

How's this ... we have, what 3 or 4 games left? Why is it that our girls STILL have no pom-poms? :shrug: Didn't they know they'd need 'em?

If you know you are gonna have 13 games each weekend, you know you need referrees for 'em. Why can't the organizers take the referrees availability, and fit them in slots and make a schedule? :shrug: the NFL does it ...  it's called planning.

I'm not bitching without trying to do something about it, but there's not enough time left now to do much. I want my kid in sports instead of less-than-desireable activities, but it's not making it easy for the parents to keep their kids in 'em when there's little communication.

I said it before: Bush had an attack plan for Iraq faster than the league could organize these teams (and it's not like it's the first year for it!).


----------



## Elle

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I'll look into soccer for the spring  *



Do they do football in the spring???


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *Do they do football in the spring??? *



Nope, just the fall.


----------



## sunnydaze

I agree it is crazy that the cheerleaders have not received their pom-poms yet, but on the same token how can you compare pigskin football to the NFL.  That is the parents problems now they think that this league is the mini-NFL.  We don't have referees like the NFL because our referees are volunteer-not paid. The Kemp's have been running this league for 20 years I doubt some whining parents even bother them.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *I doubt some whining parents even bother them. *



Come on, Sunny, spice it up, the board is lame today, we need a big fight..tell em all what low life jerks most of the parents are..


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *I agree it is crazy that the cheerleaders have not received their pom-poms yet, but on the same token how can you compare pigskin football to the NFL.  That is the parents problems now they think that this league is the mini-NFL.  We don't have referees like the NFL because our referees are volunteer-not paid. The Kemp's have been running this league for 20 years I doubt some whining parents even bother them. *



my point is "organization" and the lack of it is what keeps parents from volunteering. My coach and other moms on the team have said this from experience with previous years. 

personally, I think it's sad that they've been doing this for 20 years, yet still keep facing the same problems year after year, apparently. Maybe it's time for someone else to take it over. If I could, I would. I'd volunteer to help though. But not under the current circumstances.


----------



## sunnydaze

My point exactly....don't complain


----------



## Dymphna

I don't know anything about the football league in St. M's but my brothers played as kids for the Waldorf Wildcats, starting about 28 years ago.  They always were very organized.  They always knew were and when all their games were at the beginning of the season.  The only thing they didn't know was about the bowl games.  

If the problem is getting people to volunteer as referees, why can't high school kids do it?  It would count towards their community service and I bet the high school football players would love to do their service with a game they enjoy.  They understand the game and the rules as well or better than parents do and would make the best refs.  There are 3 high schools. I assume each has a varsity and junior varsity team, each with about 20-30 players, that's about 120 kids who know the rules and can be refs.  All they need to do is recruit these kids.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *My point exactly....don't complain *



I paid for it, and I offered to volunteer. I'll complain as much as my heart desires.


----------



## sunnydaze

Crabby Patty...do you play in the South, Central or North?


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *My point exactly....don't complain *



I would complain if my girl didn't have pom poms.    That's the coolest part of the cheerleading experience.   I think the point that crabby is trying to make and what I've witnessed in my three years of being involved in it, is that there are some things that simply shouldn't be so screwed up.  I don't think lack of volunteers have much to do with not ordering pom poms.  You have the kids signed up and farmed out to a squad at least a month before opening day.  You can also set a date for central weigh in, uniform issue etc... more than a few days in advance of it actually happening.


----------



## crabcake

We practice at L.M.D. and have played there and Dorsey. Couldn't tell ya when or where else we're gonna play because we don't have a schedule.  

Are you one of the organizers SD? You seem to take my criticism of the league management quite personally.  If they are providing a service to the country residents, the only way problems get addressed and solved is for people to bring 'em up. Maybe then they'll get more volunteers. Maybe they should hold a participants meeting instead of just coaches to get things back on track. Our team has discussed a lot of things that could be easy fixes to the problems. But the league leadership just turned a blind eye when we addressed them. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *I would complain if my girl didn't have pom poms.    That's the coolest part of the cheerleading experience.   I think the point that crabby is trying to make and what I've witnessed in my three years of being involved in it, is that there are some things that simply shouldn't be so screwed up*



 thank you Christy. i'd like the league managers to come down and explain to the five year old girls who cheer their hearts out why they don't have 'em but the other girls do.


----------



## sunnydaze

I find it hard to believe that you volunteered to coach and were rejected.  Not even the biggest rejects get rejected in this league.
I am not an official I have just been around for 6 years and like I said, I agree that the girls should have definetly received their pom-poms by now, and I know that this league is far from perfect...I also have a 7 year old daughter cheering, but she does not cry about the pom-poms, because we don't allow the parents to complain around the girls or it will rub off on them,
and then it will effect their team.  We are having fun with or without pom-poms.


----------



## Pete

MM corn?


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *I find it hard to believe that you volunteered to coach and were rejected.  Not even the biggest rejects get rejected in this league.
> I am not an official I have just been around for 6 years and like I said, I agree that the girls should have definetly received their pom-poms by now, and I know that this league is far from perfect...I also have a 7 year old daughter cheering, but she does not cry about the pom-poms, because we don't allow the parents to complain around the girls or it will rub off on them,
> and then it will effect their team.  We are having fun with or without pom-poms. *



Sunny, believe it.  She's not the only one who's experienced being completely blown off by the league.  Last year a friend of mine signed her daughter up for cheerleading, then the cheerleading coach bailed, so her and another mother took the course to lead the squad, but the league disbanded the squad with no discussion whatsoever, which left about 10 little girls out in the cold.  My daughter has yet to hear from her cheerleading coach.  She's obviously not cheering this year (although they have an extra $50 they don't have to spend on a kid).  The league needs to be more responsive to the parents who do wish to volunteer.


----------



## Christy

Oh!  I forgot to add, I don't think Crabby complains to her daughter.  My complaints aren't around my kid, just to the deaf ears of the league Godfather (and other parents).


----------



## crabcake

No, I don't complain to my daughter. Gripes go up the chain, not down, just like the old days.  

I didn't volunteer immediately when I signed her up because this is the first time I've been involved with sports since I was my daughter's age. I would have no clue what to do or how to do it or anything. Once our team was established, and our coach was demonstrating a lot of frustration with the management of the league, I and another mom volunteered to help her out and fill in for her since she didn't have an assistant. The training was the next night. The other mom was able to make it; I couldn't because I didn't have time to line up a sitter for my daughter till 10 p.m. on a school night.

And whether I volunteer or not makes no difference. The point was (and still is) it's disorganized and communication sucks. I didn't screw up the league. It's been in place for 20 years, and from what I've heard in talking to other parents at the games, the same problems have been recurring yearly. No schedules, lack of communication, late-forming squads, etc. Those are things that can only be fixed from the top, and unless they are going to let me step in at the helm, there's not much I can do in that respect except go to the meeting and ##### them out for it. Then, I'll be dismissed as a coach, and what'll that do? :shrug:

So, I'm doing what I need to do. I'm letting my daughter finish the season, and we'll do a different sport under different management/direction from now on. It's hard enough as a single parent to finagle getting to practices and games. I don't need additional aggravation from a mismanaged league that I've paid to let my daughter participate in.


----------



## huntr1

CC,
Like I said yesterday, have her play soccer.  We have not had any problems this year (our first) with getting info or schedules.  The kids seem to have fun on our team.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *CC,
> Like I said yesterday, have her play soccer.  We have not had any problems this year (our first) with getting info or schedules.  The kids seem to have fun on our team. *



definately gonna look into soccer. She likes running anyway, so it's probably more suitable to her athletically.


----------



## huntr1

One nice thing about the 5-6 soccer is that they only play on 2 fields.  So if you can't remember where your game is, you only have to check 1 field to find out where you are supposed to be.


----------



## crabcake

are the fields both at Dent (or one other location)? I don't mind driving to a different place each week, so long as I know in advance and not while the game is being played where we miss the first half.


----------



## huntr1

Both at Dent.  Practice at Dent also.


----------



## crabcake

i'll keep an eye out for spring registration then. Thx!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *Both at Dent.  Practice at Dent also. *



What time is your game this Saturday?  Maybe we can hook up for a "meet and greet" if our schedules match up.  I won't find out for certain what time my kids game is until tonight, but I'll wager it's at noon.

Same with you Sunny, we can meet and brag about our future NFL stars.


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *What time is your game this Saturday?  Maybe we can hook up for a "meet and greet" if our schedules match up.  I won't find out for certain what time my kids game is until tonight, but I'll wager it's at noon.
> 
> Same with you Sunny, we can meet and brag about our future NFL stars.    *


11:00 on #7 (the field hidden behind the school).


----------



## crabcake

I found out last night we weren't having a game this weekend. That's the most advance notice I've gotten yet from the coach (and subsequently, from the league). Sunnydaze must've put in a call for me to be nice!


----------



## sunnydaze

We find out every Tuesday what time our game is on Saturday. Your coach probably knew because they had a coaches meeting Tuesday night.  So now you have a free Saturday!


----------



## sunnydaze

Sounds good Christy....our game is down Willow's Park this week.
Good Luck to your Cowboy's!


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *We find out every Tuesday what time our game is on Saturday. Your coach probably knew because they had a coaches meeting Tuesday night.  So now you have a free Saturday! *



We have practice every Tuesday evening, so our coach must not attend the coaches meetings.   We never find out until at least Thursday evening.


----------



## sunnydaze

The only have coaches meetings the second Tuesday of every month.  I am sure your coaches went because the meeting does not start until 8:00pm


----------



## crabcake

*Update*

I just got K's cheerleading pics in the mail today. They're cute, except that they're missing something 












Oh, that's it ... Pom-Pom's


----------



## shadow718

*Re: Update*



> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I just got K's cheerleading pics in the mail today. They're cute, except that they're missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it ... Pom-Pom's  *



If the pom-poms were so important to you and/or your daughter, why didn't you just buy some?  I'd guess the other parents could have done the same thing so they'd all match.  :shrug:


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *The only have coaches meetings the second Tuesday of every month.  I am sure your coaches went because the meeting does not start until 8:00pm *



You don't know our coach!  He works them even in the dark.


----------



## crabcake

*Re: Re: Update*



> _Originally posted by shadow718 _
> *If the pom-poms were so important to you and/or your daughter, why didn't you just buy some?  I'd guess the other parents could have done the same thing so they'd all match.  :shrug: *



we talked about it, but the coach and cheerleading director kept telling us "they'll be in Friday ... they'll be in wednesday ..." On picture day, the other cowboys team was supposed to lend us their poms so we'd have 'em for pictures at least, but we couldn't find them come picture time. :shrug: I looked into it, and even if we did order them from somewhere else, it'd take 6 weeks for them to arrive.


----------



## Christy

Just for future reference Crabby, I do believe there is a cheerleading supply store up in LaPlata somewhere.  Maybe you guys can get some pom poms before the end of season.


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Just for future reference Crabby, I do believe there is a cheerleading supply store up in LaPlata somewhere.  Maybe you guys can get some pom poms before the end of season. *



that's good to know!  thx. I understand (yet again) they were supposed to be in last weekend (we didn't go though) and we didn't have practice at all this week, so I'm not sure if they are actually in or not now.  If not, maybe we'll check it out though


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by huntr1 _
> *11:00 on #7 (the field hidden behind the school). *



Our game was at 2:00 PM, maybe next weekend we'll bump into you.  We won our game by 1 point.   This one by far was the toughest.  I thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Dymphna

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Our game was at 2:00 PM, maybe next weekend we'll bump into you.  We won our game by 1 point.   This one by far was the toughest.  I thought I was going to have a heart attack.  *



Our kid's team was scored on for the first time today.  The final score was 2-2.  A lot of the kids got frustrated, they've never had to play so hard before.  Next week's game is at 11 as well, field 3.  After that, I think the rest are all 9 or 10 am.


----------



## sunnydaze

I just spoke with coach and the pom-poms are in 
They will be distributed early this week


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *I just spoke with coach and the pom-poms are in
> They will be distributed early this week *



you mean your team was without them too?


----------



## sunnydaze

yeah.....unfortunetly


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *yeah.....unfortunetly *



dayum ... i know there was one team that only had enough for each girl to have 1 pom


----------



## sunnydaze

There are about 4 squads in the south without pom-poms! Including my daughters!


----------



## crabcake

cheer practice tonight ... wonder if they'll have the poms


----------



## crabcake

*Finally!*

Our girls have their poms!


----------



## Christy

Yippy Skippy!  Div III Cowboys are STILL undefeated!


----------



## otter

The Redskins could learn a few things from those Cowboys. Very clean game yesterday, very few penalities and lot of great hits by both teams.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *The Redskins could learn a few things from those Cowboys. Very clean game yesterday, very few penalities and lot of great hits by both teams. *



Maybe coach Spurrier should just learn to scream "everybody on the tackle" until his head looks like it's gonna explode.   I swear that phrase will be burned in my brain forever.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Maybe coach Spurrier should just learn to scream *


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by *archimedes* _
> *What position is yr kid playing Christy? *



You're asking me that so you can laugh at me aren't ya!    I believe he plays noseguard and center. :shrug:  They switch him up on occasion depending on what team they are playing.  I just know he's always on the line and every so often I actually see him make a play.  Most times it's just a huge pile of kids. 

Otter, what position did he play yesterday?


----------



## otter

Nose guard on defense, was shuttling in and out as an offensive guard on offense.  He a very strong lineman on both sides of the ball.


----------



## cattitude

Meant to post yesterday.  Christy & Steve, I thoroughly enjoyed the football game.  You guys should be very proud!!!  Only time I'll ever root for the Cow..er..uh..your son's team.


----------



## Christy

Div III Cowboys 8-0!  Guaranteed a spot in the Turkey Bowl.  

Big dawgs in the house woo woo woo woo!   I haven't been able to get that stinkin cheer/chant out of my head.


----------



## cattitude

That's exciting Christy.  They ARE a good team!!!  When is the Turkey Bowl?


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *That's exciting Christy.  They ARE a good team!!!  When is the Turkey Bowl? *



It's supposed to be the weekend before Thanksgiving, but I'm not sure it it's been pushed to the week after Thanksgiving since opening day was a week after it was supposed to be.  :shrug:


----------



## Christy

Yippy Skippy!  We're 9-0!  Next weeks game is going to be a bit odd.  It will be 9 on 9 since the team we will be playing doesn't have enough players.  The coach said the rules will be very different.  Any of you football gurus out there have any idea what the difference is (other than the obvious?  )


----------



## Dymphna

This is an article that was in today's Enterprise.  They don't have articles online, so I am typing this w/o benefit of C&P, so bear with me.  I thought it would be of interest to all those who have posted in this thread.

*Pigskin complaints handed off to county* 
While the season is over for the St. Mary's County Pigskin Football League, some parents still carry scars.

Edward Young of Mechanicsville told the county commissioners Tuesday evening that the league is being run in a "dictator way" and that a child could have been seriously injured on the field last month because of poor supervision.

At the commissioners meeting, Young said that on Nov. 20, at a field at Lettie Marshall Dent Elementary School, a young boy fell and hurt his neck after taking a hit during a game.  Young walked out on the field with others and suggested that the boy be moved using a backboard.

"At this point, Don Kemp [president of the league] proceeded to tell me to shut up, he's seen these 500 times, he knows what to do and that I don't know what I'm talking about," Young said.  The boy was walked off the field and turned out to be fine later.

However, "It was careless negligence in the way it was handled," he said.  "I could hardly sleep that night because I didn't hold my ground and insist an ambulance come."

While Kemp himself did not return calls seeking comment in time for deadline.  Phil Rollins, director of recreation and parks, said he has spoken with him several times regarding the complaints and Rollins said Kemp denied the depiction of the on-field injury.

"Don's been doing this hundreds of thousands of hours over a 15-year period." Rollins said of his experience.

Young suggested that because the games are held at public facilities, run by the department of recreation ad parks, an ambulance crew should be on standby at the games.

Further, Young said that parents and kids were treated badly in the league by Kemp.

"If you ask to get a schedule, forget it, you're chewed out," he said.

During games, Young said there was an excessive amount of foul language on the field too.

"It's a public park, there shouldn't be that kind of language," Young said.

After these experiences, he said, "My son will not play again" in the Pigskin League.

The county commissioners replied to Young in a letter that said, "Regarding your general concerns, you may know that this program, as well as many other youth sports leagues, is operated by a volunteer board of directors and volunteer coaches.  The county's role through (recreation and parks) is to provide safe, well maintained playing facilities and to assist the league as possible with program administration."

Rollins said Thursday that the department and its advisory board are working to bring a set of standards to community sports through a program that would train coaches, parents and administrators.

But at the same time, "We don't want county government dictating to volunteers how to run their program, " he said. 

A Tuesday’s commissioner meeting, Commissioner Thomas A. Mattingly Sr. (D) told Young, "It's unfortunate you were treated like that because you were right on target." in seeking aid for the injured player.


----------



## Christy

Saw that article.  I'm torn.  Yeah Don Kemp can be an azz, but I've also seen how long they take to look over these kids that have been flattened on the field.  I think these guys do have the experience and knowledge to know a serious injury.  Is Mr. Young that experienced, or just over reacting? :shrug:  

I'll also agree that Don Kemp can be a total jackazz to the parents, but I've never seen him be nasty to any of the kids.  To be quite honest, as much as I b!tch, I think he does a good service to these kids.

As far as the profanity, Oh Puh leaze!   I think Mr. Young is more cut out for soccer than football.


----------



## Christy

You know, to add to my views on that article.  I really hope and pray that we don't get a whole lot of parents like Mr. Young involved in this sport.  I can eventually see it turning into touch football and they'll all be wearing pink knickers.


----------



## sunnydaze

I was just saying the same thing Christy, this league is going to be touch football soon. He thinks  that Don does not worry about the kids being hurt but this is a man that takes his time to make sure that each and every kid is fit properly into his gear (helmet & pads). He is just a sissy azz that needs to be with the soccer moms.


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Everyone in the football league knows there is a game every Saturday as well, just never the time.  I've yet to figure out why it's so difficult to just make a schedule and be done with it. :shrug: Don Kemp is a pain in my azz, but my kid loves the sport and the coaches are awesome, soooo we'll be stickin with it. *



One reason that St. Mary's has the Cal Ripken League (formerly Babe Ruth) is because many parents had problems with the leadership of the county Little League. Youth sports shouldn't be this disjointed or controversial.


----------



## Dymphna

From what I've heard from you peeps, not from any dealing with the organization itself, it sounds like they could use some organization, some attention to detail.

It sounds like the coordinators have their first priority down, taking care of the kids, but they forget that there are other things involved.  They seem to be in over their heads.  It would be much more enjoyable for everyone, kids and parents, if there were more planning involved in the details.

As far as the parent in this article, I think he's aggravated with the lack of organization.  He knows that complaining about that seems petty as long as the kids are ok, so he complains from a safety perspective.  In his mind, if these people show disrespect to the parents and can't even print up a schedule, how can he be trusted with the welfare of the kids.


----------



## smilin

*Are you ready!*



			
				Dymphna said:
			
		

> From what I've heard from you peeps, not from any dealing with the organization itself, it sounds like they could use some organization, some attention to detail.
> 
> It sounds like the coordinators have their first priority down, taking care of the kids, but they forget that there are other things involved.  They seem to be in over their heads.  It would be much more enjoyable for everyone, kids and parents, if there were more planning involved in the details.
> 
> As far as the parent in this article, I think he's aggravated with the lack of organization.  He knows that complaining about that seems petty as long as the kids are ok, so he complains from a safety perspective.  In his mind, if these people show disrespect to the parents and can't even print up a schedule, how can he be trusted with the welfare of the kids.


It's time for FUN in the fall with Pigskin FOOTBALL. There don't seem to be as many kids as most years but who cares.
If you don't show up you don't play!


----------



## smilin

September 11 is opening day! Can't wait to see all the football players and cheerleaders line up.
Last year we bought DVD's at the Championship games, it was realy cool!
See you there.


----------



## CMC122

Go Brown's Division 4 Heavy Weights!


----------



## smilin

Div 2 Raiders and Div3 Browns and Dolphins are supposed to be really good - so look out! Lots of returning players and move ups from last year.
Can't wait to find out.

PS.What happened to all the messages from last season?


----------



## nomoney

my boy is playing for the first time this year (half div).  It is so funny to watch them out there practicing. CAn't wait for opening day


----------



## smilin

nomoney said:
			
		

> my boy is playing for the first time this year (half div).  It is so funny to watch them out there practicing. CAn't wait for opening day


 Every time I see the half division it makes me smile. They are having so much fun! Then they get older and it becomes serious.
I tell my kid "go out and have fun" and he does better than with all the gung ho screaming. 
Take lots of pictures and enjoy the ride - it is great!


----------



## BuddyLee

I played for the Browns in Div I. and made it to the turkey bowl two years in a row.  I also played one year for the Div. II Dolphins.  Ah, those were the days.


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> my boy is playing for the first time this year (half div). It is so funny to watch them out there practicing. CAn't wait for opening day


Note to self.........bring camera


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Does everyone have their opening game & picture times?

If not let me know and I can tell you.


----------



## smilin

How come none ever shows up for opening day from the papers? It is full of color with the teams and the cheerleaders, banners waving. You would think they would send photographers and reporters to show that some parents don't fit the lazy, TV watching parent, whose kids get in trouble because of the "there is NOTHING to do in Southern Maryland" syndrome.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> How come none ever shows up for opening day from the papers? It is full of color with the teams and the cheerleaders, banners waving. You would think they would send photographers and reporters to show that some parents don't fit the lazy, TV watching parent, whose kids get in trouble because of the "there is NOTHING to do in Southern Maryland" syndrome.


 The newspaper has been to opening day, and the bowl games.  But they do not write about it.  I don't know why, but they don't.


----------



## Dukesdad

OK, I'm ready for the red spots to come flying in but here's my two cents worth. 
I have had two boys play and two girls cheer. Two years was all I could take. That group is the most muddled up, poorly run, clickish organization I have ever been involved in. 
I have coached soccer, several levels of little league, been on the BOD for little league and have never seen such an inept group as the one running pigskin football.
Don Kemp should have stepped down or been removed years ago. They do not want folks involved in their little fiefdom because someone might actually have away to make things work and they would loose the control. What a joke.
The poor pigskin program is a major reason the local highschool football teams struggle. 
pardon the rant.....


----------



## Msd_plumbing

duke'sdad said:
			
		

> OK, I'm ready for the red spots to come flying in but here's my two cents worth.
> I have had two boys play and two girls cheer. Two years was all I could take. That group is the most muddled up, poorly run, clickish organization I have ever been involved in.
> I have coached soccer, several levels of little league, been on the BOD for little league and have never seen such an inept group as the one running pigskin football.
> Don Kemp should have stepped down or been removed years ago. They do not want folks involved in their little fiefdom because someone might actually have away to make things work and they would loose the control. What a joke.
> The poor pigskin program is a major reason the local highschool football teams struggle.
> pardon the rant.....


 First of all without Don there would not be any football league, people talk about him stealing money and all this bs, but truth be told he puts a lot of his own money into this league.  Also the reason why there is not a game schedule because we never know about the referee situation.  So instead of people talking smack, get off your butt and volunteer.  I am so tired of people complaining about concessions and how hard it is to manage all this stuff.  Come on people it is your kids we are talking about.


----------



## BigRed

I'll just start by saying that Don does a lot for the kids that people will never know about....mostly because they're too busy complaining about something or another.....and on the other hand..

I played football for 10 years, and never had any problems with Don, and then refereed for 4....and for the most part had few problems.  Let's just say I quit because of Don....well, and the awful parents.  Please respect the referees, they give up a lot to spend 12-13 hrs a day every Saturday////and no they won't see everything...


----------



## smilin

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> First of all without Don there would not be any football league, people talk about him stealing money and all this bs, but truth be told he puts a lot of his own money into this league.  Also the reason why there is not a game schedule because we never know about the referee situation.  So instead of people talking smack, get off your butt and volunteer.  I am so tired of people complaining about concessions and how hard it is to manage all this stuff.  Come on people it is your kids we are talking about.


 Stealing money? How can you steal money from kids? The only way I see that happening in a private, for profit league like this is not reporting income to the IRS.
I was wondering though, who won the Raffle tickets?
The refs are all paid per game - and deserve every penny they get.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> Stealing money? How can you steal money from kids? The only way I see that happening in a private, for profit league like this is not reporting income to the IRS.
> I was wondering though, who won the Raffle tickets?
> The refs are all paid per game - and deserve every penny they get.


 Every year there is the big thing, people getting mad and talking about Don stealing money.  What I have to say to that is for those people to get off their butts go run for president, get a warehouse, put in about $20,000.00 each year out of their pockets to see who steals money.  Also yes the refs are paid, but it is very hard for us to get people to come up to take the test and be refs.


----------



## BigRed

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> Also yes the refs are paid, but it is very hard for us to get people to come up to take the test and be refs.




I won't even try to explain why....


----------



## Msd_plumbing

To whoever who left me the message about noone would put that much of their own money in.  Obviously you didn't receive the financial worksheet we got last year.  If you would have, you would see that we were in the negative but yet all our bills were paid.


----------



## BigRed

believe me....Don dumps a lot of his OWN money into this thing....more than I would even like to think about


----------



## smilin

The coaches are all so dedicated, I guess that's what keeps the league going. I heard people were talking about starting another league but there just doesn't seem the pool to draw from, especially since Don is putting his own money to keep his running.
BTW I DID like his comment on opening day about keeping the kids quiet.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

My husband has been a coach for nine years now.  We only have one child that is two years old, so we do not have a child playing. He was the one that was also fitting the kids for their equipment, and I went up there to write down the stuff for the equipment. Also we were just talking with Don about opening day and how you could not hear them anouncing the teams because of all the talking.  You would think people would have more respect and quiet down for the kids.  But kids are another thing it is hard to keep them still for that long.  But we had one team that was dancing out there, so we had to wait for them to stop to countinue on.


----------



## smilin

Great close games! This has become a lot more fun than watching anything on TV.
The refs have been consistent on all their calls. Nobody should have any complaints about the games, but no food and couple of soft drinks at the food stand. Even when their was a discussion between the refs and coaches they were more polite than at some of the businesses I've been to!

Good Job.


----------



## smilin

*Very odd game interruption*

Saw the strangest thing during a game on Saturday. The game was moving right a long, when one of the refs answered a phone call during a play! The game was stopped, all the players were told to keep on stretching so they wouldn't get tight. The call went on, the players stretched some more. The call was then given to the white hat, the players stretched and ran in place some more. The white hat finished the call, gave the phone back to the other ref, who then left! The game was then finished using two officials, as was the next one. 
Great games though. It's too bad attendance goes down as the ages of the players goes up. It's as if the parents get bored and don't care anymore.


----------



## BigRed

used to happen all the time....somebody somewhere along the line didnt show up to the right field.


----------



## smilin

Thanks, it didn't bother me, but boy did a couple of loudmouths have a few choice things to say! The coaches looked like they had no problem with it.
What kind of rule book does this league use? Is it the high school, college or their own rule book? Can I get a copy?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> Thanks, it didn't bother me, but boy did a couple of loudmouths have a few choice things to say! The coaches looked like they had no problem with it.
> What kind of rule book does this league use? Is it the high school, college or their own rule book? Can I get a copy?


 I think it is the High School rule book, we were all in Charles County a few weeks ago for their opening day, and the refs there were making some really bad calls and my husband told one of our coaches to get their High School rule book. The Charles County refs told our coach that it was ok to turn the ball sideways. But we knew it was not and needed the proof.  Now as to you getting a copy I will ask my husband when he gets home from football practice .


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> Thanks, it didn't bother me, but boy did a couple of loudmouths have a few choice things to say! The coaches looked like they had no problem with it.
> What kind of rule book does this league use? Is it the high school, college or their own rule book? Can I get a copy?


 Also the ref that you were saying left in the middle of the game, I think that was my brother-in-law.  Was it at Dorsey? If so noone told him he was needed at Dent, so that is why he left.


----------



## BigRed

its mostly high school rules...with a few variations


----------



## smilin

Saw the Division 3 Cowboys for the first time. They are awesome. We saw the Leonardtown - Great Mills game the night before and the Cowboys looked better than both High School teams!


----------



## slotted

msd_plumbing, 

Does you husband coach for the Vikings? 

I help coach my son's team. Division 1 Raiders. We played the Charles county opening day and weren't too happy with the center turning the ball sideways either. 


BTW, we are 4-0, was supposed to play the other 4-0 team this past weekend, but got canceled for the rain. Looking forward to seeing how our kids do this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> msd_plumbing,
> 
> Does you husband coach for the Vikings?
> 
> I help coach my son's team. Division 1 Raiders. We played the Charles county opening day and weren't too happy with the center turning the ball sideways either.
> 
> 
> BTW, we are 4-0, was supposed to play the other 4-0 team this past weekend, but got canceled for the rain. Looking forward to seeing how our kids do this upcoming weekend.


 No actually he coaches the 1 Cardinals.  We were in Charles County too, for their opening day.  You have a little boy on your team that has some speed to him.


----------



## slotted

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> No actually he coaches the 1 Cardinals.  We were in Charles County too, for their opening day.  You have a little boy on your team that has some speed to him.



We should be playing you guys in a couple of weeks. If I'm not gone on travel. Look for the coach with the dreadlocks. That'll be me.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> We should be playing you guys in a couple of weeks. If I'm not gone on travel. Look for the coach with the dreadlocks. That'll be me.


 I have seen you a couple of times.  We scrimmaged you guys before opening day.  The coach actually thought he was playing us last week because he called and asked my husband if he wanted to play Friday night.  But I think you guys were playing the eagles.  My schedule is out in the truck so I'm not sure.


----------



## slotted

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> I have seen you a couple of times.  We scrimmaged you guys before opening day.  The coach actually thought he was playing us last week because he called and asked my husband if he wanted to play Friday night.  But I think you guys were playing the eagles.  My schedule is out in the truck so I'm not sure.


Yeah, we were being told that we were going to play you guys, but then they switched to the eagles. Guess it's better that way, so we don't have two undefeated teams at the end of the season and not know what to expect when playing them..

You guys had a kid whose loose tooth came out in that scrimmage, right?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> Yeah, we were being told that we were going to play you guys, but then they switched to the eagles. Guess it's better that way, so we don't have two undefeated teams at the end of the season and not know what to expect when playing them..
> 
> You guys had a kid whose loose tooth came out in that scrimmage, right?


 Yeah, his tooth came out.  He is a tough kid.  I don't know if you were at the equipment room on Saturday of central weigh-in, but I was the chick that blew the whistle at 6:00.  If not then I am the very vocal blonde. Where do you guys play?  Willow or Dent?


----------



## slotted

We play most games and practice at Lancaster Park where the scrimmage was.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> We play most games and practice at Lancaster Park where the scrimmage was.


 Well I know that...lol.  I mean this Saturday, we play at 12:00 Willows.  The Vikings.


----------



## slotted

Supposed to play the Eagles at Dorsey Park.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> Supposed to play the Eagles at Dorsey Park.


 You sure because the Eagles are from Dent.  It should be Dent or Willows.


----------



## slotted

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> You sure because the Eagles are from Dent.  It should be Dent or Willows.


Positive...


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> Positive...


 Ok.  Well that is strange neither team is from the central.


----------



## smilin

We watched the game and thought it was strange too. Nobody can remember it happening before - maybe they needed a neutral site or it was scheduling problems.
What a great game, I had to leave just before the end, WHO won?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> We watched the game and thought it was strange too. Nobody can remember it happening before - maybe they needed a neutral site or it was scheduling problems.
> What a great game, I had to leave just before the end, WHO won?


 I actually asked about the game being there and was told that it just happened...lol.  Anyways, I didn't see the game but know that the Eagles won.


----------



## stull

*New Website*

Hi all,

There's new Pigskin Website http://www.stmaryspigskinfootball.com, check it out I'm still updating the site as I get information.  Let me know if anyone has any suggestions.

Sean


----------



## smilin

Good Luck. Nobody has ever seemed too interested in having a good web site. It's too bad because it would certainly help get things organized a little better - anything would help.


----------



## smilin

The web site could be a great source of information, especially on rainy days like today. It also let's the average parent see what it takes to try to run an operation like this, not to mention the hard work that all the coaches do.
It would be a great place to see the schedule, final tournament or special events posted in advance.


----------



## stull

*Weekly Scheduled*



			
				smilin said:
			
		

> The web site could be a great source of information, especially on rainy days like today. It also let's the average parent see what it takes to try to run an operation like this, not to mention the hard work that all the coaches do.
> It would be a great place to see the schedule, final tournament or special events posted in advance.



The weekly schedule is posted every Monday or Tuesday, the site will contain a lot of information including game cancellation a message board for discussions, standings, registration information and much more including a place to post pictures.


----------



## smilin

*Was last season deleted?*

I was going through this thread and realized last season is totally gone or never posted.
Am I wrong or does the thread skip last season? 
What happened to all the posts from the league last year?

I think the pigskin web page is great. I think if the  coaches delelgate more, more information will end up on it.


----------



## smilin

*What a post!*

Anyone read the post on the Pigskin League site? Something about a big mess on Saturday night between the Cowboys and Broncos.
Nasty things said, but probably said in the heat of the moment without thinking about the consequences of untruths.


----------



## ddtoxic

Yes I was at the game and it was a shame it ended the way it did.  I hope the boy who was taken out by helicopter is ok.


----------



## smilin

What happened? I didn't realize anyone was hurt.


----------



## clg1313

*Re the fight on Saturday night at Lettie Dent*



			
				smilin said:
			
		

> Anyone read the post on the Pigskin League site? Something about a big mess on Saturday night between the Cowboys and Broncos.
> Nasty things said, but probably said in the heat of the moment without thinking about the consequences of untruths.



I was there Saturday night.  How do I get to the post you are referring to?  (I'm new at this.)  I'd like to read what you read about it.  The team from Lex Park was way out of control and 5 police cruisers had to be called to come in and diffuse a very volatile situation.  The boys on the Lex Park team were out of control and seemed to be encouraged by their coach and their parents to fight.  I have been involved with the Pigskin league for over 20 years with my kids and now my grandson and I've never seen anything like this in all that time.  Seems like the coach and parents of Lex Park are exploiting the kids for their own warped reasons.  Apparently, it has been said that this is not the first time this team and coach have been unruly.  Instead of teaching sportsmanship, they seem to be learning gang related tactics.  It's scary.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

clg1313 said:
			
		

> I was there Saturday night.  How do I get to the post you are referring to?  (I'm new at this.)  I'd like to read what you read about it.  The team from Lex Park was way out of control and 5 police cruisers had to be called to come in and diffuse a very volatile situation.  The boys on the Lex Park team were out of control and seemed to be encouraged by their coach and their parents to fight.  I have been involved with the Pigskin league for over 20 years with my kids and now my grandson and I've never seen anything like this in all that time.  Seems like the coach and parents of Lex Park are exploiting the kids for their own warped reasons.  Apparently, it has been said that this is not the first time this team and coach have been unruly.  Instead of teaching sportsmanship, they seem to be learning gang related tactics.  It's scary.


 I also was there it was three police cruisers that came.  One of the broncos parents put his hands on my husband last night.  I do not understand how a parent can let their children act like that?  Throwing their equipment off at Don, I even seen some of the parents picking up equipment and throwing it at him.  If that was my child over there I would have JACKED HIM UP!!


----------



## smilin

clg1313 said:
			
		

> I was there Saturday night.  How do I get to the post you are referring to?  (I'm new at this.)  I'd like to read what you read about it.  The team from Lex Park was way out of control and 5 police cruisers had to be called to come in and diffuse a very volatile situation.  The boys on the Lex Park team were out of control and seemed to be encouraged by their coach and their parents to fight.  I have been involved with the Pigskin league for over 20 years with my kids and now my grandson and I've never seen anything like this in all that time.  Seems like the coach and parents of Lex Park are exploiting the kids for their own warped reasons.  Apparently, it has been said that this is not the first time this team and coach have been unruly.  Instead of teaching sportsmanship, they seem to be learning gang related tactics.  It's scary.



Go to post 142 and click on the web address.


----------



## smilin

Hoowee! Sounds like we got a large problem in this league. Five squad cars, equipment thrown at Don Kenp and the refs refusing to work because they stopped the game. 
Wow - and who says nothing happens in St.Mary's County?


----------



## CMC122

smilin said:
			
		

> Hoowee! Sounds like we got a large problem in this league. Five squad cars, equipment thrown at Don Kenp and the refs refusing to work because they stopped the game.
> Wow - and who says nothing happens in St.Mary's County?


I just heard about that last night!  They were a very aggressive team and I believe they were undefeated.  Now their season is over, cut short over something I hope was worth it.

Do you know what started it all?


----------



## smilin

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I just heard about that last night!  They were a very aggressive team and I believe they were undefeated.  Now their season is over, cut short over something I hope was worth it.
> 
> Do you know what started it all?



I wasn't there, but I've seen this before in this league. It usually goes this way:
You have two teams from opposite ends of the county who don't like each other. The ref is accused of favoring the northern team which coincidently is coached by a relative. They both are related to Don Kemp (son and nephew) - the league owner.
This according to the Southern team, who then started arguing the point,  apparently setting off some Northern parents who started cussing and heckling.
The Southern team (according to the Northern team) started a "mêlée" which was broken up by between three and five police cars which then ended the game.   
The southern team then allegedly threw all their equipment at Don Kemp. Now the team and coach are banned for the rest of the season or until further notice. 

Still waiting on a decision on refunds!


----------



## CMC122

smilin said:
			
		

> I wasn't there, but I've seen this before in this league. It usually goes this way:
> You have two teams from opposite ends of the county who don't like each other. The ref is accused of favoring the northern team which coincidently is coached by a relative. They both are related to Don Kemp (son and nephew) - the league owner.
> This according to the Southern team, who then started arguing the point, apparently setting off some Northern parents who started cussing and heckling.
> The Southern team (according to the Northern team) started a "mêlée" which was broken up by between three and five police cars which then ended the game.
> The southern team then allegedly threw all their equipment at Don Kemp. Now the team and coach are banned for the rest of the season or until further notice.
> 
> Still waiting on a decision on refunds!


Interesting


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Actually what happened was 3 kids from the south team got thrown out because of cussing,  The third boy tried to attack one of the refs. There was a big mess with equipment getting thrown at Don by parents, and the kids.  There was a physical altercation, trust me I know on that because one of the south parents put his hands on the cowboys coach, and then my husband.  Now the south team is trying to justify the way their kids acted.  Also there was 3 police cars and four police officers, and it isn't son and nephew but both are his Dons sons.


----------



## CMC122

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> Actually what happened was 3 kids from the south team got thrown out because of cussing, The third boy tried to attack one of the refs. There was a big mess with equipment getting thrown at Don by parents, and the kids. There was a physical altercation, trust me I know on that because one of the south parents put his hands on the cowboys coach, and then my husband. Now the south team is trying to justify the way their kids acted. Also there was 3 police cars and four police officers, and it isn't son and nephew but both are his Dons sons.


Now that sounds more like the aggressive Southside team I've witnessed play.


----------



## Dougstermd

smilin said:
			
		

> Hoowee! Sounds like we got a large problem in this league. Five squad cars, equipment thrown at Don Kenp and the refs refusing to work because they stopped the game.
> Wow - and who says nothing happens in St.Mary's County?



I was not at the game however stopping the game and sending everyone home was probally the best call. This is a game of discipline and the coaches need to have controll over their players. We even talk to our parents at the beginning of the season and tell them what kind of behavior is expected from them on the sidelines. This incident just highlights the nature of people and how a group think can be dangerous and destructive. It is ashame for the kids who want to play the game.


----------



## BernieP

*According to today's Enterprise*

Don Kemp asked that the equipment be returned - then and there.  No report of equipment being thrown at him.  Obviously parents from the suspended team are unhappy that their children were "stripped" on the field on a chilly night.  Just as obvious Don Kemp disagrees.

As a somewhat nuetral, ie I don't have a child playing in the league but I do have friends and coworkers who have been associated with the league, observer all I can say is that this story is deja vu all over again.  Seems everytime there is an incident like this one or more of Don Kemp's realatives are involved.  It was reported the coach of the Cowboys was his son.  It was not reported who the officials were.  If it was in fact another relative there is at least the appearance of a conflict of interest.  If, as mentioned above, fouls were not being called I can understand how the Brown's might feel.

It's a shame and another black eye for youth football in the county.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Take it from someone that was actually there.  There was no other choose to do what happened on Saturday.  He had to get the equipment back "then and there", if not then alot of money would have been lost.  How many parents do you think would have returned the equipment to him?  Helments, and shoulder pads were thrown at Don, by both the parents and kids.  There was no unfair calls.  The broncos and the cowboys played a few weeks ago with the same refs, and there was no problem, but as soon as the cowboys tied the game then all the stuff started.

  This team had no disipline at all.  The coach told the kids if you can't beat them, beat them up.  That is a wonderful thing to say, and playing like that made a out of county team forfit.  I went out to the parking lot and apologized to the coach, and he said we didn't come down here to fight.  So this was a on-going thing with this team.


----------



## CMC122

BernieP said:
			
		

> Don Kemp asked that the equipment be returned - then and there. No report of equipment being thrown at him. Obviously parents from the suspended team are unhappy that their children were "stripped" on the field on a chilly night. Just as obvious Don Kemp disagrees.
> 
> As a somewhat nuetral, ie I don't have a child playing in the league but I do have friends and coworkers who have been associated with the league, observer all I can say is that this story is deja vu all over again. Seems everytime there is an incident like this one or more of Don Kemp's realatives are involved. It was reported the coach of the Cowboys was his son. It was not reported who the officials were. If it was in fact another relative there is at least the appearance of a conflict of interest. If, as mentioned above, fouls were not being called I can understand how the Brown's might feel.
> 
> It's a shame and another black eye for youth football in the county.


The Brown's are still playing, it's the Bronco's who were suspended.


----------



## CMC122

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> This team had no disipline at all. The coach told the kids if you can't beat them, beat them up. That is a wonderful thing to say, and playing like that made a out of county team forfit. I went out to the parking lot and apologized to the coach, and he said we didn't come down here to fight. So this was a on-going thing with this team.


  Our first game with the Bronco's the purposely took out a key player on our team that wasn't even part of the play.  The kid got knocked pretty bad.


The parents on that team were also very aggressive. My daughter cheers and the parents were extremely rude and obnoxious to the girls when they did their little half time stint.    

IMO good sportsmanship was not a part of that that teams game plan from the get go.  So really I'm not surprised to hear of the weekends events.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

It was horrible.  I think that the Kemp family is getting the raw end of the deal here.  I haven't read the enterprise yet.  But I just wan't the truth to come out.  I was there seen it all happen.  My husband got assaulted trying to hold a man at bay after he attacked the Cowboys coach.  They do play dirty, and the parents are the ones getting me right now.  These are middle school kids they should not be saying eff you or anything like that.


----------



## smilin

*Amen*



			
				Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> It was horrible.  I think that the Kemp family is getting the raw end of the deal here.  I haven't read the enterprise yet.  But I just wan't the truth to come out.  I was there seen it all happen.  My husband got assaulted trying to hold a man at bay after he attacked the Cowboys coach.  They do play dirty, and the parents are the ones getting me right now.  These are middle school kids they should not be saying eff you or anything like that.



It is such a shame that we are forgetting who this league is supposed to be for. It's _not_ for the parents, organizers or coaches - it is all purportedly for the KIDS.
These MS kids now have a great idea of how they should act when they get to High School. Most of the kids that I have seen in this league are bright enough that when they hear the language and see the misdeeds of the adults they get disgusted and walk away.  They seem to have a better handle than some adults. What wonderful examples they have to follow.
Is it any wonder Keyshaun, T.O. and Deion are the cult figures they are?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> It is such a shame that we are forgetting who this league is supposed to be for. It's _not_ for the parents, organizers or coaches - it is all purportedly for the KIDS.
> These MS kids now have a great idea of how they should act when they get to High School. Most of the kids that I have seen in this league are bright enough that when they hear the language and see the misdeeds of the adults they get disgusted and walk away.  They seem to have a better handle than some adults. What wonderful examples they have to follow.
> Is it any wonder Keyshaun, T.O. and Deion are the cult figures they are?


 I totally agree with you on that one.  It is for the kids, and I can not wait in two more years I will finally have one playing pigskin football.  I know his father will be so excited.  It is a shame that it has to be like this and I feel sorry for the kids that actually wanted to play.  But their teammates ruined that for them.


----------



## smilin

My kids have had a spectacular time and greatly benefited from football. I have tried to act as a buffer between them and the many idiots out there.
They have absorbed an awful lot from their coaches, team Moms and teammates over the years. Most was good, but the recurring theme has almost always been how to explain the actions of older kids and adults who should be the ones chastised for messing it up for everyone.
The one good thing about idiots and moronic behavior is it's a lot easier to point to out how you are not supposed to behave!


----------



## Msd_plumbing

I just read the enterprise, and everything stated was the truth... I just hope and pray that this blows over because with all that Don does for pigskin I am scared that it will go down hill without him next year.  Then our kids wont have football.


----------



## smilin

*Not good*



			
				Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> I just read the enterprise, and everything stated was the truth... I just hope and pray that this blows over because with all that Don does for pigskin I am scared that it will go down hill without him next year.  Then our kids wont have football.



This might be a blessing in disguise.
Maybe this might be a wake up call to do something before the whole league goes down the tubes. We have been involved for six seasons and as far back I can remember there has been grumblings about friction and favoritism. This has been directed in particular at Don's son Chris. Last year there was an official who claimed there was cheating going on and he was banned. The year before there was an altercation allegedly started by Chris.
The years before that there were more problems.
Take a look at how other leagues are organized and handled. The Pigskin league has grown so large and successful, no doubt through Don and Trudie's hard work that it needs to be modernized and brought into the present. To do that you need people to help you and you won't find many people volunteering to be called morons.
Nobody wants Don to step down or quit, but maybe he should have more of an open mind to others suggestions and comments.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> This might be a blessing in disguise.
> Maybe this might be a wake up call to do something before the whole league goes down the tubes. We have been involved for six seasons and as far back I can remember there has been grumblings about friction and favoritism. This has been directed in particular at Don's son Chris. Last year there was an official who claimed there was cheating going on and he was banned. The year before there was an altercation allegedly started by Chris.
> The years before that there were more problems.
> Take a look at how other leagues are organized and handled. The Pigskin league has grown so large and successful, no doubt through Don and Trudie's hard work that it needs to be modernized and brought into the present. To do that you need people to help you and you won't find many people volunteering to be called morons.
> Nobody wants Don to step down or quit, but maybe he should have more of an open mind to others suggestions and comments.


 I know just what you are talking about.  The coach I don't remember if he was banned but I do know he moved to a diferent state (he was an official too), later apologized and said he was wrong. Last year my BIL (a ref) got assaulted by a parent who came out on the field.


----------



## smilin

*Depressing*



			
				Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> I know just what you are talking about.  The coach I don't remember if he was banned but I do know he moved to a diferent state (he was an official too), later apologized and said he was wrong. Last year my BIL (a ref) got assaulted by a parent who came out on the field.



Have you listened to the radio this morning? There wasn't much that was left unsaid. 
Good grief what a mess. I t makes me sad to think that all the time my boys have been playing in this league (12 years total) will come across as a joke to anyone who hears the name St. Marys Pigskin. All the hard work by the coaches, players and some of the parents will be washed down the drain.
Sad to say that some times you should listen to others, which I haven't because I love sports and am willing to put up with the BS to allow my kids a chance to play.


----------



## nomoney

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> I just read the enterprise, and everything stated was the truth... I just hope and pray that this blows over because with all that Don does for pigskin I am scared that it will go down hill without him next year. Then our kids wont have football.


If he does leave is there something wrong with you as a parent, or any of the other parents stepping up to the plate and volunteering and spending the time to make sure their kids get the same type of league?

I think thats the problem with most, they're afraid that if don leaves there will be no league. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't see what the problem is here.  Kids or parents get out of line and they are kicked off the team - end of story.  I will suggest that getting rid of the bad apples and changing the reputation of the sport would encourage other youngesters to try out whose parents avoid it now.

Certainly there's someone at the head of St. Mary's Pigskin - they need to take charge and do the right thing.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Certainly there's someone at the head of St. Mary's Pigskin - they need to take charge and do the right thing.


 That would be Don Kemp ...


----------



## vraiblonde

Or is this Don person the head guy and that's the problem?

This story has been hard to follow.


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> That would be Don Kemp ...


Okay, got it.  The light came on right after I hit Submit on that last reply.


----------



## nomoney

Don's character comes across as a person having very little tact.  It rubs most adults that know how to communicate with one another in a grown up fashion the wrong way.  I think it's a cause of a lot of the hate and discontent with the league.


----------



## vraiblonde

Can someone please give me a thumbnail sketch of the situation?  I'm interested but I'm not involved in Pigskin so I don't know who any of these people are.

Two teams were playing, one team got bent because they felt they were being cheated because the ref is related to the other team's coach, who happens to be the head of the league so there's nobody to complain to.


Is that right?


----------



## crabcake

It's two-part, really; the incident involving the teams, and Don Kemp. People have looooooooooooooong been complaining about the league's organization, communication, etc, which rests on his shoulders. I saw it the two years we were involved with cheerleading. Problem is, he's got the market cornered on it cuz my understanding is that he owns all the equipment as well. So if someone else is gonna take it on, they'll probably have to find a new supplier for all the equipment (uniforms), etc.


----------



## nomoney

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me a thumbnail sketch of the situation? I'm interested but I'm not involved in Pigskin so I don't know who any of these people are.
> 
> Two teams were playing, one team got bent because they felt they were being cheated because the ref is related to the other team's coach, who happens to be the head of the league so there's nobody to complain to.
> 
> 
> Is that right?


pretty much.


----------



## nomoney

there is talk of a new league starting down here.  If they can have schedules more then 3 days in advance of the game I'm all for it.  I wouldn't mind volunteering my time to someone who doesn't feel the need to cuss out their volunteers.


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:
			
		

> pretty much.


We have the same problem up here with the MVAA.  Em's cheer coach was a certified psychopath - her son was famous for awhile because he planted a pipe bomb in the high school bathroom a year or so ago.  The football coach is her husband and he's a bigger jerk than she is - encouraging fights, swearing at games, etc.  He's gotten tossed out by the refs many times but is right back at it the next game.   

And they all sit on the board of the MVAA so they're not going anywhere.

I was really glad when my youngest started high school so she could play sports without the nutball brigade running things.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

How grown up when Chris Kemp calls the South "Ghetto". How can a man who runs a league for the same county ALLOW his own child to put down part of his orginazation. Don so quick to FIRE VOLUNTEER coaches for not coming to meetings. However his son can discriminate against the south and nothing is done. I was raised in a trailer park, now I own a 1/2 million dollar home in the SOUTH and I am still living by the same morals and respect  as I had when I was POOR. There is a new league starting. They unfortunaly have to wait until the end of the season that way their child can continue playing to the end of the season!!


----------



## CMC122

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me a thumbnail sketch of the situation? I'm interested but I'm not involved in Pigskin so I don't know who any of these people are.
> 
> Two teams were playing, one team got bent because they felt they were being cheated because the ref is related to the other team's coach, who happens to be the head of the league so there's nobody to complain to.
> 
> 
> Is that right?


In a nutshell yes.  But the team that felt cheated had played dirty all season.  They even sent a kid out by helicopter with a back injury. They were always "taking out players" that weren't even part of the play.  

 To me it all falls into a catch 22.  Anyway you look at it it's all messed up.


----------



## nomoney

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> How grown up when Chris Kemp calls the South "Ghetto". How can a man who runs a league for the same county ALLOW his own child to put down part of his orginazation. Don so quick to FIRE VOLUNTEER coaches for not coming to meetings. However his son can discriminate against the south and nothing is done. I was raised in a trailer park, now I own a 1/2 million dollar home in the SOUTH and I am still living by the same morals and respect as I had when I was POOR. There is a new league starting. They unfortunaly have to wait until the end of the season that way their child can continue playing to the end of the season!!


I believe the coach you're talking about being fired is the 1/2 div broncos coach?


----------



## SouthCountyMom

nomoney said:
			
		

> there is talk of a new league starting down here.  If they can have schedules more then 3 days in advance of the game I'm all for it.  I wouldn't mind volunteering my time to someone who doesn't feel the need to cuss out their volunteers.


From my understanding there will be schedule before the game season begins!
It is demanded that the coaches, parents, and most important the children have respect. You will hear soon enough about the new league. But, as I have stated before they want their child to fiish out the season within fairness.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

To be honest I'm not sure which coach I just know thta one was fired for that reason.


----------



## nomoney

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> To be honest I'm not sure which coach I just know thta one was fired for that reason.


Our coach was fired for that reason.  For a 1/2 league team you think if they had any sense at all the league would

a.  try their hardest to assist with the teams for want of the first year kids to  return for the next few years
b. not black ball a 1/2 div team because half the parents don't know wth is going on yet to begin with being its their first year.

we found out we didn't have a coach when we showed up for a game 2 hours early and were told by people at the concession stand.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

First off my husband and I do volunteer with the league now.  My husband has been a coach for 9 yrs, and is also the other guy with Don that fits equipment.  We don't even have a kid playing pigsking football.  Our boy is 2.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

What Chris was talking about was taking the South, Central, North, and split them up into two entirely different leagues, like they do in Calvert and other places.  Also Chris has a right to be mad imo, he and my husband both were attacked by a Broncos parent.  The thing with the schedules you know you have a game every Saturday, and around roughly the same time.  It is very hard to make up a schedule ahead of time because we never know about field maintenance, and refs.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Did you go to the Pig Roast? 1/2 the coaches were drinking beer. I'm all for having a few once in awhile, but not during a kids event. What a way to start the season. Oh, and by the way, my childs coach was not drinking and we are from what Chris Kemp would say the "ghetto South". Should of known then what this orginazation was like.


----------



## speed72

CMC122 said:
			
		

> In a nutshell yes.  But the team that felt cheated had played dirty all season.  They even sent a kid out by helicopter with a back injury. They were always "taking out players" that weren't even part of the play.
> 
> To me it all falls into a catch 22.  Anyway you look at it it's all messed up.




Just to set the record straight, an MS Bronco player was part of the play/tackle concerning the injured Cowboys player, but as the video from both sides show..it was a Cowboy that nailed his own player in the back..causing the injury.  Also, the MS Bronco's have not "played dirty" all season. There was an incident in their very first game against the Browns and that has been it.  This is football after all and there are bound to be aggression both sportsman like and sad to say unsportsman like.  That goes for EVERY team in this league...from the very young to the MS group.  As for "taking out players" that weren't even part of the play...the Cowboys tackled a Bronco that was no where near the ball/play resulting in that player breaking his wrist.   We are all adults here, I would assume, and it would be a good idea if people would check there facts before stating what they "think" or "know" happened at that game or any other. It would stop alot of the debating that is going on over Saturdays game and this league ingeneral. But, since this is a public forum you are entitled to your own opinion right or wrong and I'm not faulting you or anyone for that.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

One 1/2 coach got fired for telling his kids they didnt have a game.  As far as not showing up to a meeting my husband goes to every single one and no one has gotten fired for that.  We also had a problem with another 1/2 coach that got fired.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

nomoney said:
			
		

> Our coach was fired for that reason.  For a 1/2 league team you think if they had any sense at all the league would
> 
> a.  try their hardest to assist with the teams for want of the first year kids to  return for the next few years
> b. not black ball a 1/2 div team because half the parents don't know wth is going on yet to begin with being its their first year.
> 
> we found out we didn't have a coach when we showed up for a game 2 hours early and were told by people at the concession stand.


Thats why it would be great to have a new league. that way people can pick and chose who they want their child playing for.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Did you go to the Pig Roast? 1/2 the coaches were drinking beer. I'm all for having a few once in awhile, but not during a kids event. What a way to start the season. Oh, and by the way, my childs coach was not drinking and we are from what Chris Kemp would say the "ghetto South". Should of known then what this orginazation was like.


 The coaches that were "drinking at the pig roast" were drinking the night before while cooking the pig, and no we had any idea they were doing that at the time.  Just the next day they still had the smell of it.  It was 2 coaches out of 44 coaches.


----------



## nomoney

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> One 1/2 coach got fired for telling his kids they didnt have a game. As far as not showing up to a meeting my husband goes to every single one and no one has gotten fired for that. We also had a problem with another 1/2 coach that got fired.


 


what other 1/2 coach got fired and for what?

Maybe if the parents knew what was really happening the league wouldn't have so many parents harboring crappy feelings towards them


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> The coaches that were "drinking at the pig roast" were drinking the night before while cooking the pig, and no we had any idea they were doing that at the time.  Just the next day they still had the smell of it.  It was 2 coaches out of 44 coaches.


Then those coaches should have done the mature thing and left before the kids got there, or been escorted out of there!!!!!!


----------



## Msd_plumbing

nomoney said:
			
		

> what other 1/2 coach got fired and for what?
> 
> Maybe if the parents knew what was really happening the league wouldn't have so many parents harboring crappy feelings towards them


 From my understanding cussing at the kids on the field.  I would have fired him too, and then washed his mouth out with soap.


----------



## nomoney

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> From my understanding cussing at the kids on the field. I would have fired him too, and then washed his mouth out with soap.


 
Yes he should've been fired.  Good for them. (but doesn't don do the same thing?) 


Our coach got fired for a bum reason; and he was a good coach too.  It's sad that our kids have to suffer for it.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Then those coaches should have done the mature thing and left before the kids got there, or been escorted out of there!!!!!!


 Again we didn't know.  But we don't live in a perfect world.  Yes I do agree that they shouldn't have been there, but you can't do anything about it if you didn't know.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

nomoney said:
			
		

> Yes he should've been fired.  Good for them. (but doesn't don do the same thing?)
> 
> 
> Our coach got fired for a bum reason; and he was a good coach too.  It's sad that our kids have to suffer for it.


msd_plumbing husband is one of Dons "FRIENDS". On opening day my family and friends drove a long way to be told to sit down and shut up. WOW, thats respect. I agree curssing should not be allowed!!! But as you said, what about Don?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

nomoney said:
			
		

> Yes he should've been fired.  Good for them. (but doesn't don do the same thing?)
> 
> 
> Our coach got fired for a bum reason; and he was a good coach too.  It's sad that our kids have to suffer for it.


 Don doesn't cuss on the field.  All this stuff about him saying the F word all the time is bs.  Yes Don does have a mouth but when the parents come to him in a physical matter you tend to loose it sometimes.  I know I would.  People just do not appreciate what Don does for the kids.  He paid for some of the kids registration fee that can not afford it.  I would trust my sons life with that man.  My baby loves him, he always keeps change in the soda machine for the kids to get sodas.  My son all ready has his helment for pigskin and he is only two.  No one wants to say the good things about him, they only focus on the bad.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> msd_plumbing husband is one of Dons "FRIENDS". On opening day my family and friends drove a long way to be told to sit down and shut up. WOW, thats respect. I agree curssing should not be allowed!!! But as you said, what about Don?


 Is it also respectful for people to be talking while the kids are being introduced?  No,
Yes my husband is Dons friend, but what does that have to do with anything?  I don't agree with some of the stuff that happens, and I'll tell him.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> Again we didn't know.  But we don't live in a perfect world.  Yes I do agree that they shouldn't have been there, but you can't do anything about it if you didn't know.


When they found out the 2 coaches that were drinking, were they fired?


----------



## Msd_plumbing

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> When they found out the 2 coaches that were drinking, were they fired?


 No, they were not drinking at the pig roast around the kids.  If you had a drink the night before the pig roast would you be not allowed to go to the roast . No.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> No, they were not drinking at the pig roast around the kids.  If you had a drink the night before the pig roast would you be not allowed to go to the roast . No.


I would of at least clean my self up, knowing I'm about to talk to children. For goodness sake we're not talking about high school. They are grown men that know their condition.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> I would of at least clean my self up, knowing I'm about to talk to children. For goodness sake we're not talking about high school. They are grown men that know their condition.


 I think I know what two they were, and if I am right I do not really care for them.  I do agree that they should have left, cleaned up, brushed their teeth or something but we really do not have proof, but smelly breath. I do know that there was some kind of arguement (if I am right about who it was) and he left the pig roast.


----------



## nomoney

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> Don doesn't cuss on the field. All this stuff about him saying the F word all the time is bs. Yes Don does have a mouth but when the parents come to him in a physical matter you tend to loose it sometimes. I know I would. People just do not appreciate what Don does for the kids. He paid for some of the kids registration fee that can not afford it. I would trust my sons life with that man. My baby loves him, he always keeps change in the soda machine for the kids to get sodas. My son all ready has his helment for pigskin and he is only two. No one wants to say the good things about him, they only focus on the bad.


Don cussed out my husband ( an unpaid volunteer) and my husband's only crime was having our kids out on the wrong field for a practice.  (after he stepped up to the plate when our coach didn't show up).  my husband didn't approach him on a phsycial level

Like I've said before and I'll say it again...yes they do a lot for the kids, yes they give up a lot...but that does not give them the right to curse volunteers or in front of kids.  The problem as i see it is this man has been doing this for so long that he has gotten that attitude that he "owns" the league.  It has turned into a dictatorship.  That can't be denyed.

As for opening day, he wasn't yelling at the spectators to sit down and shut up he was yelling at the groups of  5 year olds that had been sitting out on that field fully equipped in 95+ degree weather for over an hour waiting for the rest of the teams to be announced......yes they got a little fidgety......hmmm...who woulda thunk that?  Again another example for him to use his adult "mode" and say something like "hold on fellas-its almost over-lets have some respect for the teams that haven't been announced yet"  instead of "sit down and shut up!!!!"


----------



## Msd_plumbing

nomoney said:
			
		

> Don cussed out my husband ( an unpaid volunteer) and my husband's only crime was having our kids out on the wrong field for a practice.  (after he stepped up to the plate when our coach didn't show up).  my husband didn't approach him on a phsycial level
> 
> Like I've said before and I'll say it again...yes they do a lot for the kids, yes they give up a lot...but that does not give them the right to curse volunteers or in front of kids.  The problem as i see it is this man has been doing this for so long that he has gotten that attitude that he "owns" the league.  It has turned into a dictatorship.  That can't be denyed.
> 
> As for opening day, he wasn't yelling at the spectators to sit down and shut up he was yelling at the groups of  5 year olds that had been sitting out on that field fully equipped in 95+ degree weather for over an hour waiting for the rest of the teams to be announced......yes they got a little fidgety......hmmm...who woulda thunk that?  Again another example for him to use his adult "mode" and say something like "hold on fellas-its almost over-lets have some respect for the teams that haven't been announced yet"  instead of "sit down and shut up!!!!"


 Well then no I don't agree with that,  I didn't realize that he was yelling at the kids like that. I myself got tired of standing there and went in my truck.  I don't agree with some of the stuff that he does.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> I think I know what two they were, and if I am right I do not really care for them.  I do agree that they should have left, cleaned up, brushed their teeth or something but we really do not have proof, but smelly breath. I do know that there was some kind of arguement (if I am right about who it was) and he left the pig roast.


There were more than just 2. They were also drinking when I got there with my child. It's over now. Next season people will have a choice.Good Luck!!!!


----------



## jeff_w87

*Don and cussing*

I've heard Don cuss many times and in front of the kids too.  The man is a disgrace and should be fired.   I've seen him yell at kids to for no apparent reason - I personally think he needs to be evaluated by a professional because his conduct and actions in front of both kids and adults is deplorable.  I can't believe they allow him to keep his job when so many people are complaining about him (I don't think I've heard a kind word about him from anyone since I've been in this league with my son).


----------



## football_parent

*concerned for our children*

I'm brand new to the forum and new to St. Mary's pigskin.  I've read some of the posts and heard of some of the issues with the league.  Perhaps these points have already been stated but I wanted to offer them up...
Those who devote the time and effort to oversee children’s activities, be it football or otherwise, I applaud you.  I can't imagine the patience and effort it must take to organize and manage a league as large as St. Mary's pigskin.  However, I really take exception to those defend Mr. Kemp with comments such as “he's just a grumpy old man" or "you don't know him, but you have to love him" comments I hear repeatedly.  I’ve heard him use profanity many times; in front of parents and children.  Those that claim he doesn’t use vulgar language or doesn’t exhibit rude behavior aren’t attending the same activities I am.  As a parent, I fully understand the frustrations of organizing activities that involve children and their parents.  But I cannot for the life of me understand how anyone can condone Mr. Kemp’s actions over and over again.  For those that have children participating, we have all signed an agreement stating that we would essentially behave ourselves while attending games.  Yet the president of the league himself doesn’t follow the same rules.  What example are we setting for the children?  The recent events that took place over the past weekend I believe will be the catalyst for ending the St. Mary’s pigskin as we know it.  For better or worse, it’s time for Mr. Kemp to step down.


----------



## smilin

football_parent said:
			
		

> I'm brand new to the forum and new to St. Mary's pigskin.  I've read some of the posts and heard of some of the issues with the league.  Perhaps these points have already been stated but I wanted to offer them up...
> Those who devote the time and effort to oversee children’s activities, be it football or otherwise, I applaud you.  I can't imagine the patience and effort it must take to organize and manage a league as large as St. Mary's pigskin.  However, I really take exception to those defend Mr. Kemp with comments such as “he's just a grumpy old man" or "you don't know him, but you have to love him" comments I hear repeatedly.  I’ve heard him use profanity many times; in front of parents and children.  Those that claim he doesn’t use vulgar language or doesn’t exhibit rude behavior aren’t attending the same activities I am.  As a parent, I fully understand the frustrations of organizing activities that involve children and their parents.  But I cannot for the life of me understand how anyone can condone Mr. Kemp’s actions over and over again.  For those that have children participating, we have all signed an agreement stating that we would essentially behave ourselves while attending games.  Yet the president of the league himself doesn’t follow the same rules.  What example are we setting for the children?  The recent events that took place over the past weekend I believe will be the catalyst for ending the St. Mary’s pigskin as we know it.  For better or worse, it’s time for Mr. Kemp to step down.


 Don has acknowledged that he will not be coming back next year. Unfortunately his family has taken an unimaginable amount of criticism. If Don does step down I for one would like to acknowledge all the hard work he and his family have done. Talk may have gotten him in trouble but the work shows through.


----------



## Agee

*Right-On...*

"Youth sports get low grades for parental misbehavior and an overemphasison a win-at-all-cost mentality among parents and coaches. According to the first-ever National YouthSports Report Card, announced by an alliance of the nation’s most prominent amateur and professional sports organizations, youth sports need to focus more on the child’s experience and less on winning games or earning sports scholarships."​ 



http://www.sportsmanship.org/News/Pressrelease%20CTSA11%2009%2005.pdf


----------



## SouthCountyMom

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Youth sports get low grades for parental misbehavior and an overemphasison a win-at-all-cost mentality among parents and coaches. According to the first-ever National YouthSports Report Card, announced by an alliance of the nation’s most prominent amateur and professional sports organizations, youth sports need to focus more on the child’s experience and less on winning games or earning sports scholarships."​I agree with what you have said. However, we do need to teach kids you win some you lose some. We as parents have to teach our children that as long as you did your best, thats what counts. They need to take a loss an learn from it. When they get older they are competing with jobs, relationships, and a whole lot more. So children need some kind of compatition to learn from. Again, we as parents have to teach them it's o.k. if you lost, as long as you gave it your all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsmanship.org/News/Pressrelease%20CTSA11%2009%2005.pdf


----------



## vraiblonde

This is fascinating.  On one hand, we have parents who say get rid of the guy because he's a cheat and doesn't know how to act.  On the other, we have the parents who say, you're right, he DOESN'T know how to act, but he's all we've got.  Then we have a couple of parents that don't think this guy has ANY bad qualities.

I could turn this into a political analogy, but I'll spare you all.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This is fascinating.  On one hand, we have parents who say get rid of the guy because he's a cheat and doesn't know how to act.  On the other, we have the parents who say, you're right, he DOESN'T know how to act, but he's all we've got.  Then we have a couple of parents that don't think this guy has ANY bad qualities.
> 
> I could turn this into a political analogy, but I'll spare you all.


When all that St. Marys has one man in charge of the whole county football and cheerleading and your children really want to play, then as parents we have to try to deal with it. As I had said yesterday, there is suppose to be a new league starting. Then parents will be able to chose whats best for their kids. Don may step dow, as he has stated before. When he does it will probably be one of his sons. As we all know the apple does not fall far from the tree. As far as being political. It's far from that. This league was all the kids have. And the parents are tired of it. Until next year......


----------



## sockgirl77

I've been looking all over for a copy of articles on this guy. I can't find one except for a mini one on the rag sheet's website. Anyone know where one is? Thanks.


----------



## smilin

I have been told that the missing posts from last year's season (Try to find anything posted on this thread from last year) would be what you are looking for.


----------



## RoseRed

smilin said:
			
		

> I have been told that the missing posts from last year's season (Try to find anything posted on this thread from last year) would be what you are looking for.


----------



## smilin

See the date gap between post 98 and 99. Isn't it convenient how all the posts dealing with last year's problems are gone?


----------



## RoseRed

smilin said:
			
		

> See the date gap between post 98 and 99. Isn't it convenient how all the posts dealing with last year's problems are gone?



Maybe you just bumped a really old thread?  :shrug:


----------



## smilin

Quite a few people complained about the alleged favoritism shown by the refs last year. Even Don was overheard this year cussing about those people posting on line extensively. Now the threads are gone.


----------



## RoseRed

smilin said:
			
		

> Quite a few people complained about the alleged favoritism shown by the refs last year. Even Don was overheard this year cussing about those people posting on line extensively. Now the threads are gone.



I haven't followed the whole thing because it was of no interest to me until a lady at work started talking about (she asked for my copy of the paper).  Not sure if she is aware or not of this thread, or the forums for that matter.

If you think that there is a posting conspiracy, you should ask Vrai or David directly and get an answer from them.


----------



## smilin

I'm sure there can't possibly be a conspiracy here in Southern Maryland. Maybe NOBODY posted on an established thread ONLY for one season.
Never know might be true. Coincidence maybe, conspiracy never.


----------



## Ken King

smilin said:
			
		

> Quite a few people complained about the alleged favoritism shown by the refs last year. Even Don was overheard this year cussing about those people posting on line extensively. Now the threads are gone.


 If you search "pigskin" with the available option 30 threads come up and while all aren't directly related there is quite a bit of info on the topic.   I know SOMD.com would not play the game you insinuate.


----------



## youthfootball

St. Mary's County I have listen many days now about what is going on in St. Mary's County with the Pigskin League and I just think it is wrong that this happen with the kids. I have been putting together a new league for the past 4 months and I will tell you it is not easy. I have put this new league together not to down the St. Mary's Pigskin league or anything else. I just have different ideas and views on how to run a league then the Way Pigskin is ran. I am in know way bashing or downing Don Kemp or his family. As he said today on the radio he does this for the love of the kids and that may be 100% true. That is also the reason I am doing this. I believe sports help kids in life in learning what it is like to be a team player and to be a part of something as wonderful as football. I hear a lot of people say that I am a coward because I won't reveal my name, that is very far from the truth. I am a head coach in Pigskin and also my childern are a part of pigskin I do not want to do anything until the 2005 Pigskin season is complete, it may cause a conflict of intrest. I am here to offer everyone in St. Mary's a chance to be a part of something wonderful.

Please visit us at www.southerncountyyouthfootball.com


----------



## smilin

Ken King said:
			
		

> If you search "pigskin" with the available option 30 threads come up and while all aren't directly related there is quite a bit of info on the topic.   I know SOMD.com would not play the game you insinuate.



Nope.
The 2004 Football season never existed. There are a few posts asking when the season starts or cheeleading questions.


----------



## RoseRed

smilin said:
			
		

> Nope.
> The 2004 Football season never existed. There are a few posts asking when the season starts or cheeleading questions.


  

I am confussed then, if the 2004 season never happened, then why would threads about it be deleted?


----------



## Ken King

smilin said:
			
		

> Nope.
> The 2004 Football season never existed. There are a few posts asking when the season starts or cheeleading questions.


 Maybe last year there just wasn't anyone talking about it or sometimes pulled posts do happen if they go beyond accepted decorum.  Ask admin, maybe something did happen to them?


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> Ask admin, maybe something did happen to them?



That's what I said, but I guess my word isn't believeable.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That's what I said, but I guess my word isn't believeable.


 Well everyone knows that the kids that hang around you feel like they have a tornado in their pants.


----------



## smilin

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That's what I said, but I guess my word isn't believeable.


 I believe you, knowing how heated everything gets about this league, it wouldn't surprise me. Even the pigskin website from last year was pulled.
It's kind of hard to believe that my sons played in a league that didn't have a season.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> Well everyone knows that the kids that hang around you feel like they have a tornado in their pants.


----------



## slotted

youthfootball said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of people say that I am a coward because I won't reveal my name, that is very far from the truth. I am a head coach in Pigskin....



So, who is Bernadette Lewis?


----------



## 4hugger

nomoney said:
			
		

> As for opening day, he wasn't yelling at the spectators to sit down and shut up he was yelling at the groups of  5 year olds that had been sitting out on that field fully equipped in 95+ degree weather for over an hour waiting for the rest of the teams to be announced......yes they got a little fidgety......hmmm...who woulda thunk that?  Again another example for him to use his adult "mode" and say something like "hold on fellas-its almost over-lets have some respect for the teams that haven't been announced yet"  instead of "sit down and shut up!!!!"




     I just found this thread and would have posted sooner and what I have to say is my own opinion but I feel like I owe my son, who is 5,  a voice and a chance to express this opinion. 
   I am also a "newbie" parent to this football league. My son is 5 and on the 1/2 div Raiders team. It has truly been a nighmare experience for the 2 of us....probably more so for him as I have not let him quit. The above quote was a HUGE sore spot for us also....it was unbearable hot and thses little guys were in full uniform and sat on that field for MORE than an hour....close to  2..and then had to wait an hour to play a full game in that heat. A couple of the kids got really close to been sick. Many of them were crying and were ignored. Why werent the little ones last? No one supported them...no one tried to help them out...they were told to "sit down and shut up". This is not a cheap league to play in and it has been the most unorganised event I have ever been involved with. I also have 3 teenagers and have been involved in every other sports league in St. Mary's...nothing has come this close to this kind of chaos. I wont even go into the nighmare of the uniform fitting day. 
   We have had however...very good supportive coaches who have really helped my son and the other players cope with the problems. It has been a struggle and theres been many tears but its taught my son to work as a team even under undesirable conditions and to not quit but we are both SOOO glad its almost over and even tho he enjoys football....we wont return unless theres an alternative....maybe even Calvert as I've heard good things about their league.


----------



## Dougstermd

4hugger said:
			
		

> I just found this thread and would have posted sooner and what I have to say is my own opinion but I feel like I owe my son, who is 5,  a voice and a chance to express this opinion.
> I am also a "newbie" parent to this football league. My son is 5 and on the 1/2 div Raiders team. It has truly been a nighmare experience for the 2 of us....probably more so for him as I have not let him quit. The above quote was a HUGE sore spot for us also....it was unbearable hot and thses little guys were in full uniform and sat on that field for MORE than an hour....close to  2..and then had to wait an hour to play a full game in that heat. A couple of the kids got really close to been sick. Many of them were crying and were ignored. Why werent the little ones last? No one supported them...no one tried to help them out...they were told to "sit down and shut up". This is not a cheap league to play in and it has been the most unorganised event I have ever been involved with. I also have 3 teenagers and have been involved in every other sports league in St. Mary's...nothing has come this close to this kind of chaos. I wont even go into the nighmare of the uniform fitting day.
> We have had however...very good supportive coaches who have really helped my son and the other players cope with the problems. It has been a struggle and theres been many tears but its taught my son to work as a team even under undesirable conditions and to not quit but we are both SOOO glad its almost over and even tho he enjoys football....we wont return unless theres an alternative....maybe even Calvert as I've heard good things about their league.




This is our second year and I agree with the Chaos part. I think that Don just takes on too much for himself and does not delegate tasks well. The uniform fitting is something he takes great care in to insure the safety of the kids. If he would allow some others to fit helments etc that would speed that process.  I believe with the addition of the pigskin website that things are becoming more organized. We like the game so much that I am willing to overlook Dons antics so as not to excite myself. I have seen Don in both of his mpd's like on opening day when he acted like an ass during the ceremonies and when he gives good caring advice to coaches. Just ignore his antics and you will enjoy the rest of the season and the memories you have made for your children.


----------



## youthfootball

4hugger said:
			
		

> I just found this thread and would have posted sooner and what I have to say is my own opinion but I feel like I owe my son, who is 5,  a voice and a chance to express this opinion.
> I am also a "newbie" parent to this football league. My son is 5 and on the 1/2 div Raiders team. It has truly been a nighmare experience for the 2 of us....probably more so for him as I have not let him quit. The above quote was a HUGE sore spot for us also....it was unbearable hot and thses little guys were in full uniform and sat on that field for MORE than an hour....close to  2..and then had to wait an hour to play a full game in that heat. A couple of the kids got really close to been sick. Many of them were crying and were ignored. Why werent the little ones last? No one supported them...no one tried to help them out...they were told to "sit down and shut up". This is not a cheap league to play in and it has been the most unorganised event I have ever been involved with. I also have 3 teenagers and have been involved in every other sports league in St. Mary's...nothing has come this close to this kind of chaos. I wont even go into the nighmare of the uniform fitting day.
> We have had however...very good supportive coaches who have really helped my son and the other players cope with the problems. It has been a struggle and theres been many tears but its taught my son to work as a team even under undesirable conditions and to not quit but we are both SOOO glad its almost over and even tho he enjoys football....we wont return unless theres an alternative....maybe even Calvert as I've heard good things about their league.



I would like to make you aware of a New League forming.

Please feel free to visit us @ www.southerncountyyouthfootball.com


----------



## nomoney

4hugger said:
			
		

> I just found this thread and would have posted sooner and what I have to say is my own opinion but I feel like I owe my son, who is 5, a voice and a chance to express this opinion.
> I am also a "newbie" parent to this football league. My son is 5 and on the 1/2 div Raiders team. It has truly been a nighmare experience for the 2 of us....probably more so for him as I have not let him quit. The above quote was a HUGE sore spot for us also....it was unbearable hot and thses little guys were in full uniform and sat on that field for MORE than an hour....close to 2..and then had to wait an hour to play a full game in that heat. A couple of the kids got really close to been sick. Many of them were crying and were ignored. Why werent the little ones last? No one supported them...no one tried to help them out...they were told to "sit down and shut up". This is not a cheap league to play in and it has been the most unorganised event I have ever been involved with. I also have 3 teenagers and have been involved in every other sports league in St. Mary's...nothing has come this close to this kind of chaos. I wont even go into the nighmare of the uniform fitting day.
> We have had however...very good supportive coaches who have really helped my son and the other players cope with the problems. It has been a struggle and theres been many tears but its taught my son to work as a team even under undesirable conditions and to not quit but we are both SOOO glad its almost over and even tho he enjoys football....we wont return unless theres an alternative....maybe even Calvert as I've heard good things about their league.


the 1/2 raiders are so cute.  You guys really seem to be better organized then some other teams out there.  With the banners and the 30+ kids you still actually have on the team


----------



## 4hugger

nomoney said:
			
		

> the 1/2 raiders are so cute.  You guys really seem to be better organized then some other teams out there.  With the banners and the 30+ kids you still actually have on the team



    Yes they are very cute...thanks so much for the nice words.   A few of us had noticed that in our last couple of games...we actually still had a complete offense AND defensive team, which works well for us because the boys get a needed break every so often. Our coaches are REALLY there for the parents AND the players. They support us as well as the kids so in that respect its been a good experience.

    As for the uniform fitting....Don did NOT do our uniform fitting...we were told to be at the location on a Sat afternoon and waited an hour before someone (not Don...not really sure who) showed up.....my sons helmet fit so badly that he had severe headaches for a week and then earaches....took him to Dr. thinking it was an infection....turned out the helmet was so tight it was pushing his jaw forward...no one would help me so I had it professionally altered in Waldorf and had custom made pads put in.


----------



## reelsdeals

Fitting day was a nightmare.  Told to show up at 12 and Mickey, who was there out of the goodness of his heart, didn't show up until after 12:15.  Most of us showed up closer to 11:30, not knowing how disorganized everything was.  My son, who is the smallest one on the 1/2 Raiders, was luckily about middle of the pack, so we were finished by 2:30.  I guess that should have been just a sign of things to come for us.  I'm looking forward to the new league next year.  There will be much better leadership and much more organization involved.  There are alot of good people in this league, but a few bad apples will ruin the whole bushel.  
Our team has wonderful coaches.  Chris and Rachael are top notch people that do whatever they can for these kids to make the games and the experience great for them.  That is why we still have all of our kids, not some of them.  We haven't lost any kids at all this year.  That is amazing and that speaks for the caliber of people we have coaching our kids.  Our assistant coaches are also great people as well.  They give their time unselfishly every week to this team, and our continuity shows, every week when all of us parents form that tunnel and our kids, both the football players and the cheerleaders run through them.  My son looks forward to running through that tunnel after every game.  Great season Raiders.  Thanks again to the coaches, you guys are great!


----------



## Msd_plumbing

reelsdeals said:
			
		

> Fitting day was a nightmare.  Told to show up at 12 and Mickey, who was there out of the goodness of his heart, didn't show up until after 12:15.  Most of us showed up closer to 11:30, not knowing how disorganized everything was.  My son, who is the smallest one on the 1/2 Raiders, was luckily about middle of the pack, so we were finished by 2:30.  I guess that should have been just a sign of things to come for us.  I'm looking forward to the new league next year.  There will be much better leadership and much more organization involved.  There are alot of good people in this league, but a few bad apples will ruin the whole bushel.
> Our team has wonderful coaches.  Chris and Rachael are top notch people that do whatever they can for these kids to make the games and the experience great for them.  That is why we still have all of our kids, not some of them.  We haven't lost any kids at all this year.  That is amazing and that speaks for the caliber of people we have coaching our kids.  Our assistant coaches are also great people as well.  They give their time unselfishly every week to this team, and our continuity shows, every week when all of us parents form that tunnel and our kids, both the football players and the cheerleaders run through them.  My son looks forward to running through that tunnel after every game.  Great season Raiders.  Thanks again to the coaches, you guys are great!




Your fitting day was on Central weigh-in am I correct? My husband (Mickey) had to get his team weighed-in also.  Then he had to come and get me so I could write everything down.  So yes he was late but he still had his team to get straight.   Also we were the only ones there for a while, so he was fitting these kids by himself.  Then you had other people comming up wanting there kids fitted and we only agreed to fit two 1/2 teams that day, but wound up having all these people comming up there demanding their children to be fitted.  So it was stressfull that day.  But nothing can beat those little guys comming over to me with their equipment on, and helping them take their helments off their little heads.  That is why I do what I do.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

4hugger said:
			
		

> Yes they are very cute...thanks so much for the nice words.   A few of us had noticed that in our last couple of games...we actually still had a complete offense AND defensive team, which works well for us because the boys get a needed break every so often. Our coaches are REALLY there for the parents AND the players. They support us as well as the kids so in that respect its been a good experience.
> 
> As for the uniform fitting....Don did NOT do our uniform fitting...we were told to be at the location on a Sat afternoon and waited an hour before someone (not Don...not really sure who) showed up.....my sons helmet fit so badly that he had severe headaches for a week and then earaches....took him to Dr. thinking it was an infection....turned out the helmet was so tight it was pushing his jaw forward...no one would help me so I had it professionally altered in Waldorf and had custom made pads put in.



This is the man that fitted your child for his equipment.  First off like I said before I have my own team that I had to finish with before I could get there.  Another thing is I said I would not be there until after 12.  So you were not waiting an hour for me.  Did you sign a release for the alterating of the helment.


----------



## vraiblonde

This is becoming a surprisingly entertaining thread.


----------



## RoseRed

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> Did you sign a release for the *alterating * of the helment.



I looked it up and that is not a word...



> The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search box to the right.


----------



## smilin

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This is becoming a surprisingly entertaining thread.


 Sort of like a good debate or tennis match, point - counterpoint!
BTW. Apparently there is going to be an excellent match up of 
Div III teams on Weds 6:30 at Dorsey park.
I've seen these teams play and they are well coached, hard hitting and play very well. If you haven't seen one of these games, this is the one you should not miss. It will also get rid of the stereotype that has formed about the lack of sportsmanship between arch rivals in this league.


----------



## Dougstermd

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I looked it up and that is not a word...



NOW NOW with the semantics. The message was that there are a whole lot of volunteers who put in a sh!t load of hours making this league work. All we want in return is for the kids to take away a few memories and have fun doing it. Yeah it may have a few quirks but just stay tuned because the (((NEW))) league will have its hands full also.


----------



## reelsdeals

Like I said earlier, it was out of the goodness of your heart you were there fitting our children.  Don was sending numerous people there to be fitted, stragglers that didn't make it for their team.  It wasn't your fault and I never intended it to sound that way.  My point was the lack of organization from the top.  We were at central weigh-in for almost 3 hours and then had to go to Charlotte Hall and wait around another almost 3 hours, some parents waited around even longer.  There are many good people in this league, many who volunteer numerous hours to make things happen.  The Kemps aren't bad people, they have great intentions and want the best for our kids.  Things that happen are often times viewed as favortism and that can't be denied.  All the volunteers at fitting were coaches from teams that I've only seen at Dent, so I'm assuming they are Northern coaches.  I could be wrong, I don't know for sure.  It almost seems like the Southern teams are at a disatvantage because of their location.  If they can't be there to scratch the Kemps backs, then they are looked down upon because of this.  Everyone needs to be adults about the whole thing.  There is been way too much name calling and bashing and all the immaturity going on in this league and that is the root of the problem.  Many people have given some great ideas and comments that would make things better, but the leadership in the league thinks that none of them will work.  Don't knock an idea until you've tried it.  I've coached t-ball, little league baseball, pee-wee basketball and been assistant coaches on several AAU teams in the last 15 years in Tennessee, Florida and will be coaching in the new league next year.  The things that make a league successful is the willingness to listen to constructive criticism, make necessary changes and to provide the best experience for the kids.  We don't have that in this league.  There isn't a climate for change and that is the problem.



			
				Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> This is the man that fitted your child for his equipment.  First off like I said before I have my own team that I had to finish with before I could get there.  Another thing is I said I would not be there until after 12.  So you were not waiting an hour for me.  Did you sign a release for the alterating of the helment.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I looked it up and that is not a word...


 alteration....I never said my husband could spell.  I looked it up also and it is not a word.


----------



## Dougstermd

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> alteration....I never said my husband could spell.  I looked it up also and it is not a word.


Hey,
 they don't teach spelling at football camp


----------



## Msd_plumbing

reelsdeals said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier, it was out of the goodness of your heart you were there fitting our children.  Don was sending numerous people there to be fitted, stragglers that didn't make it for their team.  It wasn't your fault and I never intended it to sound that way.  My point was the lack of organization from the top.  We were at central weigh-in for almost 3 hours and then had to go to Charlotte Hall and wait around another almost 3 hours, some parents waited around even longer.  There are many good people in this league, many who volunteer numerous hours to make things happen.  The Kemps aren't bad people, they have great intentions and want the best for our kids.  Things that happen are often times viewed as favortism and that can't be denied.  All the volunteers at fitting were coaches from teams that I've only seen at Dent, so I'm assuming they are Northern coaches.  I could be wrong, I don't know for sure.  It almost seems like the Southern teams are at a disatvantage because of their location.  If they can't be there to scratch the Kemps backs, then they are looked down upon because of this.  Everyone needs to be adults about the whole thing.  There is been way too much name calling and bashing and all the immaturity going on in this league and that is the root of the problem.  Many people have given some great ideas and comments that would make things better, but the leadership in the league thinks that none of them will work.  Don't knock an idea until you've tried it.  I've coached t-ball, little league baseball, pee-wee basketball and been assistant coaches on several AAU teams in the last 15 years in Tennessee, Florida and will be coaching in the new league next year.  The things that make a league successful is the willingness to listen to constructive criticism, make necessary changes and to provide the best experience for the kids.  We don't have that in this league.  There isn't a climate for change and that is the problem.


 Yes I know that you did not mean it in a bad way.  My husband has been doing this for 9 yrs, and our son is 2 yrs old.  So he does this for the children.  He was going to take off this year, but came back because of one of our returning players.  

I don't know about central weigh-in, I didn't go this year, because I knew that we would be at the equipment room for a long time afterwards, and I didn't want my son to be out at weigh-in and then have to sit up at the equipment room for 8 hrs.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Hey,
> they don't teach spelling at football camp


 He tells me I am a plumber, I don't need to learn to spell.  But yet he calls me all day how do you spell this....


----------



## momoftwo

*Missing Coach*

What happened to that guy that coached in the central last year? He used to coach in the south but moved to the central and he coached div 3 Dolphins last year. He was an awesome coach, I was looking forward to him coaching my son in the future.  It is ashame that the league loses a dedicated person like that....


----------



## Tigerlily

I noticed that at the ganes at Willow's on Sat. There was a police officer in a cruiser at the end of the field. Is this new since what transpired last week?


----------



## otter

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I noticed that at the ganes at Willow's on Sat. There was a police officer in a cruiser at the end of the field. Is this new since what transpired last week?



They had reports of Nomo panhandling.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I noticed that at the ganes at Willow's on Sat. There was a police officer in a cruiser at the end of the field. Is this new since what transpired last week?


 There were police at all 3 fields on Sat.  they were hired by Pigskin Football, to be there.


----------



## smilin

"They had reports of 'Nomo' panhandling."

I thought you were 'Nomo'. So who's 'Nomo'? A cousin of 'Gimmeemo'? Or Nemo?
Oh I get it. You're Weirdo not Nomo - sorry for the mix up.


----------



## terrig1231

*Football*

testing.


----------



## otter

smilin said:
			
		

> "They had reports of 'Nomo' panhandling."
> 
> I thought you were 'Nomo'. So who's 'Nomo'? A cousin of 'Gimmeemo'? Or Nemo?
> Oh I get it. You're Weirdo not Nomo - sorry for the mix up.



Its quite alright.


----------



## Dougstermd

otter said:
			
		

> They had reports of Nomo panhandling.


I thought they were expecting that streaker guy


----------



## smilin

"These are people of the forum. The common clay of the new Internet. You know... morons".  

Who made this remark? I may resemble it, but only my Mom can call me that.


----------



## otter

smilin said:
			
		

> "These are people of the forum. The common clay of the new Internet. You know... morons".
> 
> Who made this remark? I may resemble it, but only my Mom can call me that.



Is that you, Nomo??


----------



## smilin

You otter (I couldn't resist) go to (I know it's not a real word, thank you) to the game at Dorsey park (6:30) tonight. The Cowboys use almost a pro set offense that is totally dominating. The Browns are a solid TEAM. They block and tackle with great form. Look out for the passing - both teams do that well too. 
Since the Browns are a Central team they should win handily!


----------



## Dougstermd

I got to be at Lenny Kravitz Dent by 0830 on Saturday. That means I have to leave the house about 0630. That sucks kinda glad to see the season end.


----------



## youthfootball

Wanted to invite everyone to check out our website for the All New football league.

www.southerncountyyouthfootball.com


----------



## Comet65

*Altered St. Mary's Pigskin Helmet*



			
				4hugger said:
			
		

> As for the uniform fitting....Don did NOT do our uniform fitting...we were told to be at the location on a Sat afternoon and waited an hour before someone (not Don...not really sure who) showed up.....my sons helmet fit so badly that he had severe headaches for a week and then earaches....took him to Dr. thinking it was an infection....turned out the helmet was so tight it was pushing his jaw forward...no one would help me so I had it professionally altered in Waldorf and had custom made pads put in.



Don't shoot the messenger but Don is too busy to respond, however, he did say that to his knowledge there are no certified equipment fitting people in Waldorf, as he runs the Equipment Fitting Organization.  This means an uncertified person altered a factory helmet which is a NO-NO.  If you had a problem with the helmet Don who is certified would have been happy to help you.  You and your expert have assumed the entire liability of fitting.  Don hopes that the helmet is more comfortable but hopes it is safe.  He will be glad to inspect it for your son's safety.


----------



## otter

4hugger said:
			
		

> As for the uniform fitting....Don did NOT do our uniform fitting...we were told to be at the location on a Sat afternoon and waited an hour before someone (not Don...not really sure who) showed up.....my sons helmet fit so badly that he had severe headaches for a week and then earaches....took him to Dr. thinking it was an infection....turned out the helmet was so tight it was pushing his jaw forward...no one would help me so I had it professionally altered in Waldorf and had custom made pads put in.





			
				Comet65 said:
			
		

> Don't shoot the messenger but Don is too busy to respond, however, he did say that to his knowledge there are no certified equipment fitting people in Waldorf, as he runs the Equipment Fitting Organization.  This means an uncertified person altered a factory helmet which is a NO-NO.


Did a uncertified person do the original fitting since Don wasn't there?


			
				Comet65 said:
			
		

> If you had a problem with the helmet Don who is certified would have been happy to help you.


Maybe you missed "*no one would help me* so I had it professionally altered"


			
				Comet65 said:
			
		

> You and your expert have assumed the entire liability of fitting.  Don hopes that the helmet is more comfortable but hopes it is safe.


Does Don assume liability for the headaches and doctor visit due to the misfitting of the helmet originally? 


			
				Comet65 said:
			
		

> He will be glad to inspect it for your son's safety.


Does he have time for that?

Frankly, your chastising of hugger4 could have been handled in a private message instead of you coming out on the open board and wagging your finger at him or her. Hugger4 was commenting on problems from 'uniform fitting' day. Your concern should be wanting to know how the kid got a helmet that didn't fit from one of your people, not liability.


----------



## Just Me

What ever happened to the good old days? I'm an ex St. Mary's Co. pigskin football player (77-80) and high school ball after that. The coaches padded you up, mom boiled some water and made your mouth piece fit. I can still feel the excrutiating burn/pain. Practice three times a week and games on Saturday. Trust me, not everyone's helmet and or pads fit and no one ever was seriously injured. For the most part, the guy's and a girl I played with enjoyed just playing football and didn't complain. You now why? We didn't have all of these whyne "a" parent's complaining about every little thing that goes wrong in a league. Quit trying to pretend you can shelter your child from the realities in life and pretend your offended by someone's vulgar language. Have you walked through the halls of a middle/high school lately? It's football people. A violent sport. By the way, cancelling a football game because it's too cold , too rainy, I'm worried about my kid getting hurt, BS, you just don't want to be out there watching your kid in it. Football's all about "MAH" Mobile, Agile and Hostile. Get over it.


----------



## Dougstermd

Just Me said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the good old days? I'm an ex St. Mary's Co. pigskin football player (77-80) and high school ball after that. The coaches padded you up, mom boiled some water and made your mouth piece fit. I can still feel the excrutiating burn/pain. Practice three times a week and games on Saturday. Trust me, not everyone's helmet and or pads fit and no one ever was seriously injured. For the most part, the guy's and a girl I played with enjoyed just playing football and didn't complain. You now why? We didn't have all of these whyne "a" parent's complaining about every little thing that goes wrong in a league. Quit trying to pretend you can shelter your child from the realities in life and pretend your offended by someone's vulgar language. Have you walked through the halls of a middle/high school lately? It's football people. A violent sport. By the way, cancelling a football game because it's too cold , too rainy, I'm worried about my kid getting hurt, BS, you just don't want to be out there watching your kid in it. Football's all about "MAH" Mobile, Agile and Hostile. Get over it.


WELL PUT
strap in shut up and play ball


----------



## smilin

Just Me said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the good old days? I'm an ex St. Mary's Co. pigskin football player (77-80) and high school ball after that. The coaches padded you up, mom boiled some water and made your mouth piece fit. I can still feel the excrutiating burn/pain. Practice three times a week and games on Saturday. Trust me, not everyone's helmet and or pads fit and no one ever was seriously injured. For the most part, the guy's and a girl I played with enjoyed just playing football and didn't complain. You now why? We didn't have all of these whyne "a" parent's complaining about every little thing that goes wrong in a league. Quit trying to pretend you can shelter your child from the realities in life and pretend your offended by someone's vulgar language. Have you walked through the halls of a middle/high school lately? It's football people. A violent sport. By the way, cancelling a football game because it's too cold , too rainy, I'm worried about my kid getting hurt, BS, you just don't want to be out there watching your kid in it. Football's all about "MAH" Mobile, Agile and Hostile. Get over it.


 Whooee are you out of touch. A lot has happened in tewnty five years, especialy in Southern Maryland. Checked out sports insurance rates lately? Don isn't exagerating when he says it costs a lot more to run this league than just registration fees.
The game hasn't changed much, but everything else has. 
The parents still come out to see their kids. Some people even show up on cold, windy, rainy nights like last night to see somebody else's team play. 
Great game Browns, and congratulations on your win Cowboys!


----------



## Msd_plumbing

My husband is certified to fit equipment.  As far as I know there are only two people in this area that are, and that is Don and my husband.  Another thing that I would like to address is that a helment can not push a jaw.  My husband knows what he is doing, and his top priority are the kids safety.  All of the first year kids complain about their helments, it just takes a lot to get used to.  If a kid came to Don needing their equipment checked, he would check it.  Also safety is the first priority for Don also.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> Whooee are you out of touch. A lot has happened in tewnty five years, especialy in Southern Maryland. Checked out sports insurance rates lately? Don isn't exagerating when he says it costs a lot more to run this league than just registration fees.
> The game hasn't changed much, but everything else has.
> The parents still come out to see their kids. Some people even show up on cold, windy, rainy nights like last night to see somebody else's team play.
> Great game Browns, and congratulations on your win Cowboys!


 The Cowboys won?  What was the score?  I could not go because I had to clean out the equipment room last night.


----------



## slotted

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> The Cowboys won?  What was the score?  I could not go because I had to clean out the equipment room last night.


I wanted to check out the game, but we had practice last night. 

1 Division Raiders will be playing the Eagles 11/26.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

slotted said:
			
		

> I wanted to check out the game, but we had practice last night.
> 
> 1 Division Raiders will be playing the Eagles 11/26.


 We play this Saturday, first game on field 1.  I think we had a great season.  Great parents, and great kids.  I am so glad that we didn't take this season off.


----------



## smilin

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> The Cowboys won?  What was the score?  I could not go because I had to clean out the equipment room last night.


Cowboys 7 - Browns 0  One heck of a game.

As far as helmets go here's a little tip. Get the hat fitted with longer hair THEN get a cut. That way you won't get the beginning of the season headsqueeze. As the hair grows back the hat will fit tighter. Don't forget the kids tylenol - works too.


----------



## Dougstermd

Msd_plumbing said:
			
		

> We play this Saturday, first game on field 1.  I think we had a great season.  Great parents, and great kids.  I am so glad that we didn't take this season off.



I don't even Know you but I glad you did not take the season off also.
1 divison Titans against Redskins 0930 at lenny dent see you there.


----------



## Tigerlily

*Hey Dougster*



			
				slotted said:
			
		

> I wanted to check out the game, but we had practice last night.
> 
> 1 Division Raiders will be playing the Eagles 11/26.




Isn't the division 1 Raiders the team ya'll played last Sat?


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Isn't the division 1 Raiders the team ya'll played last Sat?


yup


----------



## slotted

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Isn't the division 1 Raiders the team ya'll played last Sat?


You mean someone played against us last Sat.? 





I kid....


----------



## Tigerlily

slotted said:
			
		

> You mean someone played against us last Sat.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid....




Oh Slotted that was just wrong man. :stooges:


----------



## Dougstermd

slotted said:
			
		

> You mean someone played against us last Sat.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid....


That was one of the best games our boys played and you know the refs spotted the ball wrong(10 yards in your favor) when we change direction at the 4th qaurter. That still did not make up for the 20 - 0 azz whippin  

It has just been so much fun to watch those kids go from not being able to line up for a snap and 65 yards worth of peanalties in the first game to what ya'll seen last week. It has been an awsome improvement.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

smilin said:
			
		

> Cowboys 7 - Browns 0  One heck of a game.
> 
> As far as helmets go here's a little tip. Get the hat fitted with longer hair THEN get a cut. That way you won't get the beginning of the season headsqueeze. As the hair grows back the hat will fit tighter. Don't forget the kids tylenol - works too.


 We had one little kid, had a lot of hair, my husband told his parents not to cut his hair, because his helment wouldn't fit.  Very cute kid.  I think it was 1/2 division.


----------



## Msd_plumbing

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I don't even Know you but I glad you did not take the season off also.
> 1 divison Titans against Redskins 0930 at lenny dent see you there.


 We are the 1 Cardinals, ours is at 10, but I will come down there while they are getting warmed up.


----------



## slotted

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> That was one of the best games our boys played and you know the refs spotted the ball wrong(10 yards in your favor) when we change direction at the 4th qaurter. That still did not make up for the 20 - 0 azz whippin
> 
> It has just been so much fun to watch those kids go from not being able to line up for a snap and 65 yards worth of peanalties in the first game to what ya'll seen last week. It has been an awsome improvement.


Are you coaching the team or a parent? Both? I was the coach w/ dreads.

BTW, I saw you guys yelling about the spot of the ball after the quarter change.   The ref's did get it right. After your team punted, our kid couldn't get a good hold on the ball and ended up falling on it on the 36 yard line. I know because I was standing at the end of the box at the 30 and it was right next to me. 

I was just razzin' you in the above post. I have a great time at every game.


----------



## Dougstermd

slotted said:
			
		

> Are you coaching the team or a parent? Both? I was the coach w/ dreads.
> 
> BTW, I saw you guys yelling about the spot of the ball after the quarter change.   The ref's did get it right. After your team punted, our kid couldn't get a good hold on the ball and ended up falling on it on the 36 yard line. I know because I was standing at the end of the box at the 30 and it was right next to me.
> 
> I was just razzin' you in the above post. I have a great time at every game.



I am assistant coaching or should I say sideline babysitting. My son plays defensive end and sometimes center. I rember your hair. Good luck Sat.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I am assistant coaching or should I say sideline babysitting. My son plays defensive end and sometimes center. I rember your hair. Good luck Sat.


You should see his pink mohawk motorcycle helmut.


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> You should see his pink mohawk motorcycle helmut.


Seen it and now I know where he works. Been there???


----------



## slotted

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Seen it and now I know where he works. Been there???


----------



## danceintherain

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> I don't even Know you but I glad you did not take the season off also.
> 1 divison Titans against Redskins 0930 at lenny dent see you there.


Lettie Dent


----------



## Just Me

smilin said:
			
		

> Whooee are you out of touch. A lot has happened in tewnty five years, especialy in Southern Maryland. Checked out sports insurance rates lately? Don isn't exagerating when he says it costs a lot more to run this league than just registration fees.
> The game hasn't changed much, but everything else has.
> The parents still come out to see their kids. Some people even show up on cold, windy, rainy nights like last night to see somebody else's team play.
> Great game Browns, and congratulations on your win Cowboys!



I'm on Don's side  I'm guessing the reason he's such an abrasive SOB is because of the way parent's and kids act now.


----------



## smilin

Boy am I happy this season is being put to sleep. Maybe next year!


----------



## football_parent

*Posts removed from stmaryspigskinfootball.com*

Noticed that I went online to visit the St. Marys Pigskin football website forums that my posts were removed.  Apparently I struck a nerve by posting my comments.  To summarize, I questioned whether or not it was appropriate for Mr. Kemp to swear and carry on in front of our kids.  Likewise, I commented that he should be held to a higher standard.  Everyone that has children participating in St. Mary's Pigskin should be afforded the opportunity to voice their concerns in a civil manner.  It's a shame that differing opinions are not respected.  Has anyone else had their posts removed?


----------



## Tonio

I don't know which side deserves more blame in the fiasco at Lettie Dent, because it seems like neither side is telling the whole truth. But I do believe that it's a conflict of interest to have a father in charge of a league, one son as a coach and another son as a referee in the same game.


----------



## football_parent

*Another conflict of interest?*

I spoke to one of the Pigskin coaches about the league several days ago.  I'm paraphrasing here...but he commented that Mr. Kemp owns a sports equipment outfitting company.  And that Mr. Kemp sells equipment to St. Marys Pigskin; but he sells the equipment at a greatly reduced price.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Dougstermd

football_parent said:
			
		

> I spoke to one of the Pigskin coaches about the league several days ago.  I'm paraphrasing here...but he commented that Mr. Kemp owns a sports equipment outfitting company.  And that Mr. Kemp sells equipment to St. Marys Pigskin; but he sells the equipment at a greatly reduced price.  Can anyone confirm?




Just let it go the season is over for crying out loud


----------



## slotted

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Just let it go the season is over for crying out loud


Still waiting for our final game. 


Sooooo...... it's not exactly OVER yet.


----------



## Dougstermd

slotted said:
			
		

> Still waiting for our final game.
> 
> 
> Sooooo...... it's not exactly OVER yet.


ok all the really cool teams are finished.


----------



## slotted

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> ok all the really cool teams are finished.


----------



## nomoney

football_parent said:
			
		

> Noticed that I went online to visit the St. Marys Pigskin football website forums that my posts were removed. Apparently I struck a nerve by posting my comments. To summarize, I questioned whether or not it was appropriate for Mr. Kemp to swear and carry on in front of our kids. Likewise, I commented that he should be held to a higher standard. Everyone that has children participating in St. Mary's Pigskin should be afforded the opportunity to voice their concerns in a civil manner. It's a shame that differing opinions are not respected. Has anyone else had their posts removed?


----------



## slotted

Turkey Bowl Game
Sunday, November 27, 2005
at Dent School: Game time 10:00 a.m.
Division 1 Raiders vs. Eagles


----------



## Christy

Ya know, I've not read through all of these posts, but I get the gist. 


Am I the only one who really enjoyed listening to Don Kemp cuss and yell at the kids, coaches, and ref's? :shrug:   He was like a breath of fresh air in this overly PC world.


----------



## Christy

Just Me said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the good old days? I'm an ex St. Mary's Co. pigskin football player (77-80) and high school ball after that. The coaches padded you up, mom boiled some water and made your mouth piece fit. I can still feel the excrutiating burn/pain. Practice three times a week and games on Saturday. Trust me, not everyone's helmet and or pads fit and no one ever was seriously injured. For the most part, the guy's and a girl I played with enjoyed just playing football and didn't complain. You now why? We didn't have all of these whyne "a" parent's complaining about every little thing that goes wrong in a league. Quit trying to pretend you can shelter your child from the realities in life and pretend your offended by someone's vulgar language. Have you walked through the halls of a middle/high school lately? It's football people. A violent sport. By the way, cancelling a football game because it's too cold , too rainy, I'm worried about my kid getting hurt, BS, you just don't want to be out there watching your kid in it. Football's all about "MAH" Mobile, Agile and Hostile. Get over it.


----------



## football_parent

Oh yes; I enjoy having my 5 & 7 year olds listen to the ranting, raving, and vulgar language exhibited by Mr. Kemp.  Obviously I can't protect my kids from all things, all the time.  I still go back to the slip parents sign stating that we agree not to act up during games (which from most accounts doesn't prevent it).  Why is this poor behavior okay for Mr. Kemp?


----------



## Christy

football_parent said:
			
		

> Oh yes; I enjoy having my 5 & 7 year olds listen to the ranting, raving, and vulgar language exhibited by Mr. Kemp. Obviously I can't protect my kids from all things, all the time. I still go back to the slip parents sign stating that we agree not to act up during games (which from most accounts doesn't prevent it). Why is this poor behavior okay for Mr. Kemp?


I have no desire to pick a fight with you, however, you're trying to protect your child from ranting, raving, and vulgar language, while sending him out there to pummel another little boy (or girl).  I just see the irony in it all.  "Go out there and hit that kid as hard as you can, but close your ears sweetie, we wouldn't want you damaged by cussing or someone calling you stupid". 

Our poor male children don't stand a chance anymore.  It's castration by coddle.


----------



## smilin

football_parent said:
			
		

> I spoke to one of the Pigskin coaches about the league several days ago.  I'm paraphrasing here...but he commented that Mr. Kemp owns a sports equipment outfitting company.  And that Mr. Kemp sells equipment to St. Marys Pigskin; but he sells the equipment at a greatly reduced price.  Can anyone confirm?




 That's what Don said on the radeeo shoo the other day.


----------



## Dougstermd

Christy said:
			
		

> I have no desire to pick a fight with you, however, you're trying to protect your child from ranting, raving, and vulgar language, while sending him out there to pummel another little boy (or girl).  I just see the irony in it all.  "Go out there and hit that kid as hard as you can, but close your ears sweetie, we wouldn't want you damaged by cussing or someone calling you stupid".
> 
> Our poor male children don't stand a chance anymore.  It's castration by coddle.




now thats a little harsh my little boy did not pummel anyone even though I told him to go out there and knock the livin sh!t out of the offensive end


----------



## smilin

*Removed posts*



			
				football_parent said:
			
		

> Noticed that I went online to visit the St. Marys Pigskin football website forums that my posts were removed.  Apparently I struck a nerve by posting my comments.  To summarize, I questioned whether or not it was appropriate for Mr. Kemp to swear and carry on in front of our kids.  Likewise, I commented that he should be held to a higher standard.  Everyone that has children participating in St. Mary's Pigskin should be afforded the opportunity to voice their concerns in a civil manner.  It's a shame that differing opinions are not respected.  Has anyone else had their posts removed?



Every site has the option of removing posts from it's own site. Just look at all the posts about last year's (2004) Pigskin season on THIS site (There are none at all - for the whole season!) . I believe there was a slight officiating controversy which rubbed a few people the wrong way.


----------



## smilin

*Meeting?*

Is the league meeting Feb. 10th?


----------



## youthfootball

smilin said:
			
		

> Is the league meeting Feb. 10th?



The meeting on Feb. 10th is for the new league.... Has nothing to do with Pig skin football.

www.southerncountyfootball.com


----------



## smilin

Let's see what happens after the County meets to decide on March 7.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

smilin said:
			
		

> Let's see what happens after the County meets to decide on March 7.


I'm keeping my fingers cross!!!!!!


----------



## SouthCountyMom

smilin said:
			
		

> Let's see what happens after the County meets to decide on March 7.


Since you post on this site you got me reading all the old stuff from the past season....WOW....What do you think the county will do??I just pray they take over or allow the new league to be apart of football.


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Since you post on this site you got me reading all the old stuff from the past season....WOW....What do you think the county will do??I just pray they take over or allow the new league to be apart of football.



The county has nothing to do with the new league starting on it's own.  The county just want's to be able to take over and dictate everything that goes on, which would include dismissing any league president that they decide is necessary, which would include the president of south county or any other organization that may start under the county.  If the county decides not to take over football, then south county can go forward with it's own rules, weight and age charts, etc. without dictation from the county.


----------



## GhostWriter

*Pigskin re-affiliated with Pop Warner*

St. Mary's Pigskin football after has decided to go back to Pop Warner football.  Pop Warner modeled a pilot program after Pigskins for 5 and 6 yr old kids to play tackle football last year and this program was successful for Pop Warner.  Now that Pop Warner has incorporated 5 and 6 yr old into their program Pigskin has decided to re-affiliated their program with this national affiliation.  This affiliation will give the kids of Pigskin football and cheerleading more opportunities to play out of county games as well as the chance to play regional playoffs and even the chance to play at the Pop Warner Super Bowl held in Florida.

To make sure everyone understands, the rules that Pigskin plays by are Pop Warner rules from when the organization was affiliated with Pop Warner before so that does not change.  The weight and age charts are slightly different, which will be posted on the pigskin website soon - http://www.stmaryspigskinfootball.com  If you would like more information you can email pigskin's at info@stmaryspigskinfootball.com.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> The county has nothing to do with the new league starting on it's own.  The county just want's to be able to take over and dictate everything that goes on, which would include dismissing any league president that they decide is necessary, which would include the president of south county or any other organization that may start under the county.  If the county decides not to take over football, then south county can go forward with it's own rules, weight and age charts, etc. without dictation from the county.


If they do dismiss the president I'm sure they would have to have proof of wrong doing.Unlike Pigskin. All the complaints about the league and the President and there still nothing done to him. Is he still the President or on the board????  In that said, I still am all for the county. How can you not be. I do believe this is a Southern forum, you never see anything withe Calvert or Charles football leagues on here.


----------



## smilin

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> If they do dismiss the president I'm sure they would have to have proof of wrong doing.Unlike Pigskin. All the complaints about the league and the President and there still nothing done to him. Is he still the President or on the board????  In that said, I still am all for the county. How can you not be. I do believe this is a Southern forum, you never see anything withe Calvert or Charles football leagues on here.



I have spoken to a few of my frinds in Calvert whose kids play football and asked them why they don't post on here. They told me they don't want to be associated with anything over here because it is such a mess. They have been playing for quite a few years and a few of them played in Pigskin. They then moved to other leagues because Pigskin was so disorganized and were so nasty when they suggested anything. 
They told me it is such a great change to have schedules posted at the beginning of the season, a web site that works and full accountability of the board or any raffle ticket sales/fundraising done.
Maybe that's why the county is getting involved - they have the same idea.
It is too bad, because Pigskin could be a great all encompassing organization instead of: the League Vs. the Morons (ie. everyone else, since they don't know what they are doing).


----------



## smilin

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> The county has nothing to do with the new league starting on it's own.  The county just want's to be able to take over and dictate everything that goes on, which would include dismissing any league president that they decide is necessary, which would include the president of south county or any other organization that may start under the county.  If the county decides not to take over football, then south county can go forward with it's own rules, weight and age charts, etc. without dictation from the county.



Any way you look at it, now parents will have a choice as to where they think the best organization is for their kids.


----------



## slotted

Since someone mentioned the raffle. I was under the assumption that the raffle was supposed to be help on opening day. I have not seen this for the past 3 years that I have attended and still have no clue who has won any of them. 

What gives?


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> If they do dismiss the president I'm sure they would have to have proof of wrong doing.Unlike Pigskin. All the complaints about the league and the President and there still nothing done to him. Is he still the President or on the board????  In that said, I still am all for the county. How can you not be. I do believe this is a Southern forum, you never see anything withe Calvert or Charles football leagues on here.



The president of Pigskin gets 98% praise and 2% complaints, the president of the US gets about 50 - 50 and he still is president.  The pigskin president gives a lot of time to this football league and has done that for 30 years.  One of the main reasons I'm not for the county is because independent organizations have been proven throughout little league sports (baseball, soccer, lacrosse, etc.) that they can provide a higher level experience then a government administered program.  Everyone has the right to believe what they want.......


----------



## GhostWriter

smilin said:
			
		

> I have spoken to a few of my frinds in Calvert whose kids play football and asked them why they don't post on here. They told me they don't want to be associated with anything over here because it is such a mess. They have been playing for quite a few years and a few of them played in Pigskin. They then moved to other leagues because Pigskin was so disorganized and were so nasty when they suggested anything.
> They told me it is such a great change to have schedules posted at the beginning of the season, a web site that works and full accountability of the board or any raffle ticket sales/fundraising done.
> Maybe that's why the county is getting involved - they have the same idea.
> It is too bad, because Pigskin could be a great all encompassing organization instead of: the League Vs. the Morons (ie. everyone else, since they don't know what they are doing).



There are also several kids that play with the pigskin league who come over from Calvert to play......  Pigskin will also be posting a full 2006 schedule before the season begins and I will get the fundraising information posted on the website.  As far as the board, as soon as it's finialized it will be posted.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> The president of Pigskin gets 98% praise and 2% complaints, the president of the US gets about 50 - 50 and he still is president.  The pigskin president gives a lot of time to this football league and has done that for 30 years.  One of the main reasons I'm not for the county is because independent organizations have been proven throughout little league sports (baseball, soccer, lacrosse, etc.) that they can provide a higher level experience then a government administered program.  Everyone has the right to believe what they want.......


Where in the world do you come up with that %??? Give me a break!!! The President of the United States is voted upon the citizens. How is the president of Pigskin voted??? Let me guess the board.....Can you at least answer one thing??? Did Mr. Kemp step down??? after all I believe he did say that on the radio....


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> There are also several kids that play with the pigskin league who come over from Calvert to play......  Pigskin will also be posting a full 2006 schedule before the season begins and I will get the fundraising information posted on the website.  As far as the board, as soon as it's finialized it will be posted.


Why does it take the county and a new league to get involved, that your finally TRYING to get  organized??? After all the league has been up and running for 30 years. If theres a board what do you need to make it finalized. Do you get sworn in or something??? What are you waiting for???


----------



## slotted

slotted said:
			
		

> Since someone mentioned the raffle. I was under the assumption that the raffle was supposed to be help on opening day. I have not seen this for the past 3 years that I have attended and still have no clue who has won any of them.
> 
> What gives?


ahem...


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Where in the world do you come up with that %??? Give me a break!!! The President of the United States is voted upon the citizens. How is the president of Pigskin voted??? Let me guess the board.....Can you at least answer one thing??? Did Mr. Kemp step down??? after all I believe he did say that on the radio....


That % is the facts, besides the few that complain about Don's ways, there are 10 times that that praise the man for all his hardwork and dedication, you are part of the few that have a problem with him.

Yes the president is voted on by the executive board, how else would the organization vote on a president??????  No Mr. Kemp has not stepped down, he stated that if the county thought he was the cause of every little problem that exists within the pigskin organization, he would step down.  The county does not feel that way........


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Why does it take the county and a new league to get involved, that your finally TRYING to get  organized??? After all the league has been up and running for 30 years. If theres a board what do you need to make it finalized. Do you get sworn in or something??? What are you waiting for???



That's not the reason way we are trying to get more organized, there are new members on the board that are pushing to get somethings changed and the affiliation with pop warner, that require certain things ie a full schedule.  Just to clear the schedule thing up, there are two reasons why Don did not have a full schedule; One, each week he tried to match up teams to create a competitive game between two teams, so that the younger teams where not getting beat up and down the field every week.  Two, is that there are a lot of parents that would rather set on the sideline and complain about the schedule instead of volunteering themselves as an official, so most of our officials were coaches from other teams.

Yes, you must get nominated and voted into the executive board.  There are several board members in place, but there are also several vacant positions that have nominations but those individuals have not been voted on yet.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> That % is the facts, besides the few that complain about Don's ways, there are 10 times that that praise the man for all his hardwork and dedication, you are part of the few that have a problem with him.
> 
> Yes the president is voted on by the executive board, how else would the organization vote on a president??????  No Mr. Kemp has not stepped down, he stated that if the county thought he was the cause of every little problem that exists within the pigskin organization, he would step down.  The county does not feel that way........


I never said he dosen't put in alot of dedication or hardwork...Have you ever seen in the South county papers or radio or forums anyone complaining about the other 2 tri counties (their presidents put in alot of dedication)????? My understanding is that the county does want him to be part ther thing....Why not??? I heard the moey thing and on your site I see parks & recs clarified it.The weight and age thing and on your site the Parks & recs clarified that too.. So why not???? Is it control??? Is it his business???? Since he was voted in again this season, the big question.... by who??? Who's on the board???


----------



## smilin

slotted said:
			
		

> Since someone mentioned the raffle. I was under the assumption that the raffle was supposed to be help on opening day. I have not seen this for the past 3 years that I have attended and still have no clue who has won any of them.
> 
> What gives?



Who knows? It's been asked before, but still unanswered.


----------



## smilin

*Message from Mr. Rollins Parks & Rec*

Just found this explanation on the Pigskin football site. This will clear up a lot of misconceptions being thrown around:

"As the County's Director of Recreation and Parks I wanted to clarify a few points in the "County Government wants to take over football program" article. First, the County Commissiners have not made a decison on this. The Board has taken R&P's proposal under advisement and plans to make a decision about this in the near future. 

Second, the proposal for R&P to run the County football program will not cost taxpayers $300,000 as indicated in the article. R&P's proposal to the Commissioners suggested that it may be necessary to provide financial assistance (i.e loans) to three or more community youth football organizations or clubs that would be established. 

These volunteer run clubs would be the backbone of the new program as they would do the necessary work to establish and enter teams into the League which would be run by R&P. The clubs would pay a franchise fee for each team entered into the League to pay for referees and other League expenses. This organizational model is used successfully in Charles and Calvert Counties for youth football. 

In a worse case scenario, $200,000 in start up money may have to be available for loans to these clubs to enable them to purchase equipment and get established. This money would be expected to be repaid to the County over a couple of years after the clubs held registration and did fundraising. 

A separate recommendation was made to the Comissioners about a youth sports iniative which would require youth league administrator's and coaches to have background checks and be trained through a national program. This initiative would be administered by R&P and involve all youth sports leagues who want to use County facilities. A new R&P staff person would be needed to work with sports leagues to implement and manage this program. Only about 25% of this new person's time would go towards running the youth football program. The new staff position would cost about $55,000 per year. 

Finally, R&P proposed that the County provide $25,000 in tax funds for scholarships for all youth sports leagues. This would enable Leagues to accomodate low and moderate income families who have financial hardships. The $25,000 would provide financial support to all leagues for individuals unable to pay the registration fee. 

The article also said "the plan has weight and age limits which are very unsafe for our kids and the registration costs will double from what you paid last year..." The R&P proposal did not address weight and age divisions; that is something that would be worked out with input from all of the youth football clubs if the new league is established. Nor did the proposal suggest what the registration fees would be. In reality, each community football club would determine what its participant registration fee would be, not R&P. 

R&P and the County Commissioners are interested in hearing from League participants about this and we encourage you to do so. 

Phil Rollins, Director 
St. Mary's County Recreation, Parks 
and Community Services 
301-475-4200 x1811 
phil.rollins@co.saint-marys.md.us "


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> I never said he dosen't put in alot of dedication or hardwork...Have you ever seen in the South county papers or radio or forums anyone complaining about the other 2 tri counties (their presidents put in alot of dedication)????? My understanding is that the county does want him to be part ther thing....Why not??? I heard the moey thing and on your site I see parks & recs clarified it.The weight and age thing and on your site the Parks & recs clarified that too.. So why not???? Is it control??? Is it his business???? Since he was voted in again this season, the big question.... by who??? Who's on the board???



I'm sure there are complaints about the other county organizations, I don't care about those organization, I care about the st mary's county organization.  First off the media sells papers that has bad publicity, I was part of the board that sat in on the incident with the broncos coach at the Leonard town drill hall and the paper stated that the parents of this team were not allowed in the meeting, that is completely false, just like most of the articles I've read in the paper.  The truth was that no parents from that team were suppose to be in that meeting, just the coach and a representitive on his behalf and a few officials from that game.  We let around 7 parents into the room after they requested it, this was not an open forum nor was there a lot of room in the meeting room we had.  So the papers, radio, etc. they are based on negative things and will always create this negative imagine to sell papers.  Yes the county would like for pigskin to join their organization, so that they don't have to spend the money to buy equipment for the proposed three organization setup.  The county paints this wonderful picture to everyone, but I grow up in a county run organization and my father was commissioner of that organzation for several years, I know this for a fact if the county gets involved the football program in this county will decline, if you don't like it now just wait and see what you get if this gets approved.  Once things are running the county will care less about these organizations.

Parks and Rec did not clarify anything I said $300,000 they said 200,000 + 55,000 + 25,000 = 280,000, how is that clarified.  The so called loans are supposed to be paid back, that's only if that organization succeeds, if the organization fails or does not raise enough money via fundraisers, higher registration costs, etc. then the money never gets paid back.  The Ospreys left thousands of dollars of debt for equipment loans.  If you read the post how can you say it was clarified, Chris and South County have more clarification with his organization then the county has with this proposal, he never clarified the weight and age limits, matter of fact for the 330,000 he proposes there are no plans what so ever, maybe this maybe that......

There are several reasons why not???? I'm not going to re-type them, you've read them in other posts I've put on these boards.  No it's not control, when encourage south county to start a new league.  It's far from his business, he puts in a lot of his own money to support this league.  I stated he did not step down, he has also not been voted as the president for the 2006 football season.

You state you support the county and south county football, I hope that you asked as many questions to these organizations you support as the one you are asking that you don't support.  I'm not sure if you are trying to interogate me or if you are trying to decide what organization is best for you and your family for the future of football???????


----------



## GhostWriter

smilin said:
			
		

> Who knows? It's been asked before, but still unanswered.



I just answered that and also explained the unclear clarification you and SouthCountyMom are calling clarification, when you commit to something; like signing a contract with someone, you want details about what the plan is, right??????  The county does not have a detailed plan, like I said Chris has more detail about his plan than the county has about what they are doing........  I much more involved in this and have a great knowledge of what's going on behind this everything will be great scenario the county gives.


----------



## GhostWriter

smilin said:
			
		

> Just found this explanation on the Pigskin football site. This will clear up a lot of misconceptions being thrown around:
> 
> "As the County's Director of Recreation and Parks I wanted to clarify a few points in the "County Government wants to take over football program" article. First, the County Commissiners have not made a decison on this. The Board has taken R&P's proposal under advisement and plans to make a decision about this in the near future.
> 
> Second, the proposal for R&P to run the County football program will not cost taxpayers $300,000 as indicated in the article. R&P's proposal to the Commissioners suggested that it may be necessary to provide financial assistance (i.e loans) to three or more community youth football organizations or clubs that would be established.
> 
> These volunteer run clubs would be the backbone of the new program as they would do the necessary work to establish and enter teams into the League which would be run by R&P. The clubs would pay a franchise fee for each team entered into the League to pay for referees and other League expenses. This organizational model is used successfully in Charles and Calvert Counties for youth football.
> 
> In a worse case scenario, $200,000 in start up money may have to be available for loans to these clubs to enable them to purchase equipment and get established. This money would be expected to be repaid to the County over a couple of years after the clubs held registration and did fundraising.
> 
> A separate recommendation was made to the Comissioners about a youth sports iniative which would require youth league administrator's and coaches to have background checks and be trained through a national program. This initiative would be administered by R&P and involve all youth sports leagues who want to use County facilities. A new R&P staff person would be needed to work with sports leagues to implement and manage this program. Only about 25% of this new person's time would go towards running the youth football program. The new staff position would cost about $55,000 per year.
> 
> Finally, R&P proposed that the County provide $25,000 in tax funds for scholarships for all youth sports leagues. This would enable Leagues to accomodate low and moderate income families who have financial hardships. The $25,000 would provide financial support to all leagues for individuals unable to pay the registration fee.
> 
> The article also said "the plan has weight and age limits which are very unsafe for our kids and the registration costs will double from what you paid last year..." The R&P proposal did not address weight and age divisions; that is something that would be worked out with input from all of the youth football clubs if the new league is established. Nor did the proposal suggest what the registration fees would be. In reality, each community football club would determine what its participant registration fee would be, not R&P.
> 
> R&P and the County Commissioners are interested in hearing from League participants about this and we encourage you to do so.
> 
> Phil Rollins, Director
> St. Mary's County Recreation, Parks
> and Community Services
> 301-475-4200 x1811
> phil.rollins@co.saint-marys.md.us "




This is what is takes to run a football program; "Only about 25% of this new person's time would go towards running the youth football program. The new staff position would cost about $55,000 per year."  You mean you agree with this type of proposal only 25% of this position will be dedicated to running this 3 league football program that is crazy, Let everyone hear me say this again, the quality of the football program in this county will decline quickly with a government paid employee at $55,000 a yr using only 25% of their time towards the football program.  Independent organizations have several unpaid volunteers dedicating more than 25% of their time to make an successful program work.

Please people think about this before you jump on the counties bandwagon.  If you support the new league support them, they county taking over is not the answer to these problems you have.


----------



## smilin

*St. Marys North vs. South All County Football title!*



			
				GhostWriter said:
			
		

> This is what is takes to run a football program; "Only about 25% of this new person's time would go towards running the youth football program. The new staff position would cost about $55,000 per year."  You mean you agree with this type of proposal only 25% of this position will be dedicated to running this 3 league football program that is crazy, Let everyone hear me say this again, the quality of the football program in this county will decline quickly with a government paid employee at $55,000 a yr using only 25% of their time towards the football program.  Independent organizations have several unpaid volunteers dedicating more than 25% of their time to make an successful program work.
> 
> Please people think about this before you jump on the counties bandwagon.  If you support the new league support them, they county taking over is not the answer to these problems you have.



The football season runs from August through November, I'm sure during that time period the administrator will be spending more than 25% of his time on football. After the season is over the cleaning, organising and preparation for the next year will be carried on by the league volunteers. This isn't new, it's been done succesfuly for years in other counties.
What Mr. Rollins is proposing to do is: take over the job of managing and organising the leagues - not run them. Volunteers will still run each league. This is a great opportunity for everyone to go out and enjoy football without all the unanswered whining and complaining that is happening now. At least they will have somebody to go to.

Just think of the possibilities: A North Vs South County title!   

This position is not only for the football leagues but also for basketball, lacrosse, the swimming program and all the other sports programs Parks & Rec works on. 
$55K sounds like a bargain when you think of what they will have to put up with.


----------



## vindog

smilin said:
			
		

> The football season runs from August through November, I'm sure during that time period the administrator will be spending more than 25% of his time on football. After the season is over the cleaning, organising and preparation for the next year will be carried on by the league volunteers. This isn't new, it's been done succesfuly for years in other counties.
> What Mr. Rollins is proposing to do is: take over the job of managing and organising the leagues - not run them. Volunteers will still run each league. This is a great opportunity for everyone to go out and enjoy football without all the unanswered whining and complaining that is happening now. At least they will have somebody to go to.
> 
> Just think of the possibilities: A North Vs South County title!
> 
> This position is not only for the football leagues but also for basketball, lacrosse, the swimming program and all the other sports programs Parks & Rec works on.
> $55K sounds like a bargain when you think of what they will have to put up with.




Guys this is foolish - here I have about 50,000 things to do in preparation of going to Iraq, and I find myself explaining things that should be common sense to fools!!!

Phil Rollins at our meeting with the county commissioners stated that he gets all sorts of emails and phone calls about football, so he feels the county can run things better.  His version - "Loan" (i.e. giveaway until they default) money to a club, so that the club can buy equipment and get started up.  What will they do with that?  Where will they store and maintain equipment?  Who will be responsible for maintenance?  Why the club of course - NOT THE COUNTY.  The county wants none of the responsibility or work to maintain, just the credit.  They want to "bless" the club as being allowed to play in St. Mary's County, post a schedule, obtain refs, and then walk away.

Now keep this in mind - If you reside in the south, you will not only be paying a fee to the club which you "enroll" with, but you will have to TRUST that the club's president are savvy enough and trained enough to properly fit your kids with their equipment - keep in mind that experience resides in Pigskin now!  

Secondly, if you have a budding team with a really good player, get ready to have your next season smashed to bits, as that player is "recruited" by another club.  Some have claimed that regional boundaries would be applied, but comeon - we have all heard stories in Pigskin of getting kids to register late, or at a different location on a coaches request.  The trustworthiness of the club is only dependant upon it's leaders.  With Pigskin, the executive board addresses every one of these issues, tracks kids from team to team, and makes it at least Difficult to recruit players.

Finally, if you are in the south, let's face it - demographics of the county (acknowledged by the county commissioners by the way) show that the south is more economically depressed than other areas.  Suppose your club is struggling, but barely making ends meet.  Now compare your club to one from up north where they even could go out and get corporate sponsors, or better yet have one or two backers to the club.  Who do you think will have the extra $$$ to get the best equipment?  Who do you think will have the better uniforms?  If you think there is a north / south rivalry now, just wait with club sports!!!  

MY bottom line is the same as ever - when the county makes a decision to tell an organization that they are not allowed to conduct business freely and takes actions that will mortally kill an organization's means of operation, it requires due process, because it is a civil rights issue.  By due process, we are NOT talking about a public county commissioner's meeting - we are talking legal action.  If you don't think that is necessary, fine but stand by for injunctions, and a ton of legal action before pigskin get's shut down.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

vindog said:
			
		

> Guys this is foolish - here I have about 50,000 things to do in preparation of going to Iraq, and I find myself explaining things that should be common sense to fools!!!
> 
> Phil Rollins at our meeting with the county commissioners stated that he gets all sorts of emails and phone calls about football, so he feels the county can run things better.  His version - "Loan" (i.e. giveaway until they default) money to a club, so that the club can buy equipment and get started up.  What will they do with that?  Where will they store and maintain equipment?  Who will be responsible for maintenance?  Why the club of course - NOT THE COUNTY.  The county wants none of the responsibility or work to maintain, just the credit.  They want to "bless" the club as being allowed to play in St. Mary's County, post a schedule, obtain refs, and then walk away.
> 
> Now keep this in mind - If you reside in the south, you will not only be paying a fee to the club which you "enroll" with, but you will have to TRUST that the club's president are savvy enough and trained enough to properly fit your kids with their equipment - keep in mind that experience resides in Pigskin now!
> 
> Secondly, if you have a budding team with a really good player, get ready to have your next season smashed to bits, as that player is "recruited" by another club.  Some have claimed that regional boundaries would be applied, but comeon - we have all heard stories in Pigskin of getting kids to register late, or at a different location on a coaches request.  The trustworthiness of the club is only dependant upon it's leaders.  With Pigskin, the executive board addresses every one of these issues, tracks kids from team to team, and makes it at least Difficult to recruit players.
> 
> Finally, if you are in the south, let's face it - demographics of the county (acknowledged by the county commissioners by the way) show that the south is more economically depressed than other areas.  Suppose your club is struggling, but barely making ends meet.  Now compare your club to one from up north where they even could go out and get corporate sponsors, or better yet have one or two backers to the club.  Who do you think will have the extra $$$ to get the best equipment?  Who do you think will have the better uniforms?  If you think there is a north / south rivalry now, just wait with club sports!!!
> 
> MY bottom line is the same as ever - when the county makes a decision to tell an organization that they are not allowed to conduct business freely and takes actions that will mortally kill an organization's means of operation, it requires due process, because it is a civil rights issue.  By due process, we are NOT talking about a public county commissioner's meeting - we are talking legal action.  If you don't think that is necessary, fine but stand by for injunctions, and a ton of legal action before pigskin get's shut down.


Look at the othe 2 counties in the tri county area. IT'S WORKING!!
Parks & Rec are involed. Do you think that Mr. Kemp is the only one that is capable of training to fit these kids??? I'm sure the some people will be more than willing to get trained.

Calvert Has the $ in the North and not as much in the South. and they seem to be doing just fine. 

There has not been anything posted on the forum or in the papers  about the other 2 counties ran by Parks & Rec. 

You keep bringing up Iraq. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. But, I hope your not calling me a fool.


----------



## smilin

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> Look at the othe 2 counties in the tri county area. IT'S WORKING!!
> Parks & Rec are involed. Do you think that Mr. Kemp is the only one that is capable of training to fit these kids??? I'm sure the some people will be more than willing to get trained.
> 
> Calvert Has the $ in the North and not as much in the South. and they seem to be doing just fine.
> 
> There has not been anything posted on the forum or in the papers  about the other 2 counties ran by Parks & Rec.
> 
> You keep bringing up Iraq. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. But, I hope your not calling me a fool.





I guess we will see!


----------



## smilin

*Parks & Rec proposal*

Here is a copy of the Parks & Rec proposal to do something about youth football in St. Marys. 

ST. MARY’S YOUTH FOOTBALL PROPOSAL



Mr. Rollins briefed the Board on staff’s proposal for St. Mary’s County Youth Football.  This proposal is being brought forward in part as a result of an incident that happened at Fifth District Park last November during a football game.  Under this proposal, RP&CS would serve as the league administrator for the new program.  Community based youth football organizations would be established in the northern, central, and southern areas of the County.  The primary purpose of these organizations would be to establish football and cheerleading teams in various age and weight divisions; fundraise to support their organizations; register youth in their areas for these teams; and purchase, maintain and store team equipment.  



These community organizations would enter teams into a County-wide league and the league would be administered by the RP&CS Department.  The Department would establish league age and weight divisions (to be determined) and supervise weigh-ins; establish league rules and regulations; assign practice facilities; prepare game schedules; coordinate the scheduling of officials; supervise game fields; and provide other league administration.  Football organizations would pay an annual "franchise fee" to the Department for each team entered into the league.  This fee would be used to pay for referees, site supervisors and other league expenses.  A committee or board would be established to work with the Department and provide input on establishing rules and regulations, establish age and weight categories, etc. Staff thinks this will take the load off a few people and spread the responsibility more equitably.  



This proposal for youth football league administration is modeled after successful programs in Charles and Calvert Counties.  Both Counties have managed youth football in this way for many years (Mr. Rollins was involved in establishing this model in Charles County more than 25 years ago).  There is another youth football organization that wishes to get started in the County; but, staff feels that having two separate leagues competing for players and limited facilities will present additional problems.  The Southern County Youth Football group has agreed to support the County proposal and join the St. Mary’s Youth Football league if plans for implementation more forward.



Staff has met with Charles and Calvert County park officials and is prepared to move forward with implementing this for the fall 2006 season.  Members of the Pigskin program and the new Southern League would be invited to work with the County to develop the new league.  The hope is that many of these current league officials and coaches will become the community youth football organizations.  However, due to the nature of this sport, if some members of these leagues choose not to participate in the proposed program, the Department does not recommend that public fields be made available to them (this is the way Calvert and Charles Counties handle this).    



There will be County costs associated with the new program.  The Department will need an additional FTE position in FY07 to help handle the football league administration (and to help manage the Raising Community Standards Initiative with other youth sports leagues).  Staff has also proposed that $25,000 in County funds be made available annually to fund a scholarship program for low and moderate income families who are unable to pay the full fee for participating in football or other youth sports programs.  Also, if the existing Pigskin league/teams choose not to participate in the new football league, the County may have to provide start up loans to the community youth football organizations to purchase football equipment.  Staff feels that this proposal, along with the Raising Community Standards in Youth Initiative, will provide accountability and significantly improve the youth sports environment.  



Robert Richardson asked if staff would be going out to communities to explain the new program.  Mr. Rollins stated that information will be provided to citizens through the media and then meetings would be held in different geographic areas of the County to inform citizens about the plan and to solicit information from them.



Patrick Dugan stated that he had a daughter in the Pigskin Cheerleading program and was dissatisfied.  He decided not to stay in the league, but didn’t think of turning to the County to solve the problem.  Mr. Harper stated that since the current league is using County facilities the public perception is the County should be able to provide some assistance when problems arise.



Dorothy Gass stated that her child played in the Pigskin Football League for several years.  As a parent, she didn’t think she could speak up when she had complaints for fear of future ramifications.



Sam Brown expressed support for staff’s proposal.  He felt the same group of dedicated parents would be part of the operations of the new league and be part of the committee helping to set the rules and regulations.



Robert Harper motioned, seconded by Robert Richardson, to endorse the Recreation, Parks and Community Services proposal for the St. Mary’s County Youth Football League and Cheerleading to include the proposal to hire one full-time staff person in FY07, for $25,000 in funding for the youth sports scholarship for low to moderate income families, and be prepared to underwrite the start-up expenses of the league if needed with the understanding the program would become self-supporting.  Motion carried with all in favor.



Staff plans to present the proposal to the BOCC on Tuesday, February 7, 2006 for consideration; Board members are encouraged to attend.


----------



## GhostWriter

*BOCC did not vote, county will not take over youth football*



			
				smilin said:
			
		

> Here is a copy of the Parks & Rec proposal to do something about youth football in St. Marys.
> 
> ST. MARY’S YOUTH FOOTBALL PROPOSAL
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Rollins briefed the Board on staff’s proposal for St. Mary’s County Youth Football.  This proposal is being brought forward in part as a result of an incident that happened at Fifth District Park last November during a football game.  Under this proposal, RP&CS would serve as the league administrator for the new program.  Community based youth football organizations would be established in the northern, central, and southern areas of the County.  The primary purpose of these organizations would be to establish football and cheerleading teams in various age and weight divisions; fundraise to support their organizations; register youth in their areas for these teams; and purchase, maintain and store team equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> These community organizations would enter teams into a County-wide league and the league would be administered by the RP&CS Department.  The Department would establish league age and weight divisions (to be determined) and supervise weigh-ins; establish league rules and regulations; assign practice facilities; prepare game schedules; coordinate the scheduling of officials; supervise game fields; and provide other league administration.  Football organizations would pay an annual "franchise fee" to the Department for each team entered into the league.  This fee would be used to pay for referees, site supervisors and other league expenses.  A committee or board would be established to work with the Department and provide input on establishing rules and regulations, establish age and weight categories, etc. Staff thinks this will take the load off a few people and spread the responsibility more equitably.
> 
> 
> 
> This proposal for youth football league administration is modeled after successful programs in Charles and Calvert Counties.  Both Counties have managed youth football in this way for many years (Mr. Rollins was involved in establishing this model in Charles County more than 25 years ago).  There is another youth football organization that wishes to get started in the County; but, staff feels that having two separate leagues competing for players and limited facilities will present additional problems.  The Southern County Youth Football group has agreed to support the County proposal and join the St. Mary’s Youth Football league if plans for implementation more forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff has met with Charles and Calvert County park officials and is prepared to move forward with implementing this for the fall 2006 season.  Members of the Pigskin program and the new Southern League would be invited to work with the County to develop the new league.  The hope is that many of these current league officials and coaches will become the community youth football organizations.  However, due to the nature of this sport, if some members of these leagues choose not to participate in the proposed program, the Department does not recommend that public fields be made available to them (this is the way Calvert and Charles Counties handle this).
> 
> 
> 
> There will be County costs associated with the new program.  The Department will need an additional FTE position in FY07 to help handle the football league administration (and to help manage the Raising Community Standards Initiative with other youth sports leagues).  Staff has also proposed that $25,000 in County funds be made available annually to fund a scholarship program for low and moderate income families who are unable to pay the full fee for participating in football or other youth sports programs.  Also, if the existing Pigskin league/teams choose not to participate in the new football league, the County may have to provide start up loans to the community youth football organizations to purchase football equipment.  Staff feels that this proposal, along with the Raising Community Standards in Youth Initiative, will provide accountability and significantly improve the youth sports environment.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Richardson asked if staff would be going out to communities to explain the new program.  Mr. Rollins stated that information will be provided to citizens through the media and then meetings would be held in different geographic areas of the County to inform citizens about the plan and to solicit information from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Dugan stated that he had a daughter in the Pigskin Cheerleading program and was dissatisfied.  He decided not to stay in the league, but didn’t think of turning to the County to solve the problem.  Mr. Harper stated that since the current league is using County facilities the public perception is the County should be able to provide some assistance when problems arise.
> 
> 
> 
> Dorothy Gass stated that her child played in the Pigskin Football League for several years.  As a parent, she didn’t think she could speak up when she had complaints for fear of future ramifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Brown expressed support for staff’s proposal.  He felt the same group of dedicated parents would be part of the operations of the new league and be part of the committee helping to set the rules and regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Harper motioned, seconded by Robert Richardson, to endorse the Recreation, Parks and Community Services proposal for the St. Mary’s County Youth Football League and Cheerleading to include the proposal to hire one full-time staff person in FY07, for $25,000 in funding for the youth sports scholarship for low to moderate income families, and be prepared to underwrite the start-up expenses of the league if needed with the understanding the program would become self-supporting.  Motion carried with all in favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Staff plans to present the proposal to the BOCC on Tuesday, February 7, 2006 for consideration; Board members are encouraged to attend.



Thanks for the repeat on everything and also for leaving out the negatives that the county would have brought to youth football.  Regardless of all that, the BOCC decided to leave football in St Mary's county as is for this coming season.  In politics the majority wins 9 times out of 10, smilin good luck with South County.......


----------



## smilin

*The majority has spoken*



			
				GhostWriter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the repeat on everything and also for leaving out the negatives that the county would have brought to youth football.  Regardless of all that, the BOCC decided to leave football in St Mary's county as is for this coming season.  In politics the majority wins 9 times out of 10, smilin good luck with South County.......




Indeed the majority has spoken. Among some of the things asked for and received:
1) A choice of leagues.
2) A list of board members to take responsibility for the league.
3) A schedule (maybe) in advance
4) Pigskin has a new respectability with it's affiliation with the nationally known Pop Warner Little Scholars Football organization (Do they require public disclosure of board members and a schedule in advance to join?).
I'm sure some of the other questions will be cleared up when the board convenes.

More importantly: change has happened. Problems have been brought out in the open and addressed. 

I just hope there are enough slots left in South County for my kids to play.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

I got my flyer yesterday...My kids are so excited. I'm so glad theres finally a choice. Go Pax River Raiders!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhostWriter

*St. Mary's Pigskin Pop Warner Registration Dates*

Please check our website for registration dates and costs. - http://www.stmaryspigskinfootball.com


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> Please check our website for registration dates and costs. - http://www.stmaryspigskinfootball.com


I have some questions...
1. I notice you dropped your prices around $50 per child...WOW have we've been ripped off all these years...So my question is, why did it take a new league to make your prices drop??????
2.The new league states that there is no concession nor fundraising. Re you still required to do all of that, if not your child would be kicked off like last year???
3.My last...Is there any hidden fees besides whats listed on your site??? example....mandatory fundraiser or buy out for $50 and concession duties.???
I'm not trying to argue, but I'm trying to figure how everything got a whole lot cheaper, or if there are hidden things.


----------



## GhostWriter

SouthCountyMom said:
			
		

> I have some questions...
> 1. I notice you dropped your prices around $50 per child...WOW have we've been ripped off all these years...So my question is, why did it take a new league to make your prices drop??????
> 2.The new league states that there is no concession nor fundraising. Re you still required to do all of that, if not your child would be kicked off like last year???
> 3.My last...Is there any hidden fees besides whats listed on your site??? example....mandatory fundraiser or buy out for $50 and concession duties.???
> I'm not trying to argue, but I'm trying to figure how everything got a whole lot cheaper, or if there are hidden things.



Everytime someone from Pigskin makes a post of this forum, people from South County/Pax River/??????? always argue about something.  The prices for registration has not change for years and it's still the same cost as last year, it appears that the new league at $140.00 is ripping people off.

Yes the league still runs concessions and fundraisers, the concessions is a volunteer based operation, with Pop Warner the league is required to have atleast one fundraiser each season.  The new league will keep having to raise their registration fees if they never have a fundraiser.

And yes you are trying to argue just like the rest of the new league everytime something is posted.


----------



## SouthCountyMom

GhostWriter said:
			
		

> Everytime someone from Pigskin makes a post of this forum, people from South County/Pax River/??????? always argue about something.  The prices for registration has not change for years and it's still the same cost as last year, it appears that the new league at $140.00 is ripping people off.
> 
> Yes the league still runs concessions and fundraisers, the concessions is a volunteer based operation, with Pop Warner the league is required to have atleast one fundraiser each season.  The new league will keep having to raise their registration fees if they never have a fundraiser.
> 
> And yes you are trying to argue just like the rest of the new league everytime something is posted.


 Most of us people from South County have not forgot all the negative things that were said about us and what happen to the Bronco team.  Also, this is a public forum to ask questions and post comments. I recalled paying alot more last year.. 
I don't recall the new league arguing. All I recall is some parents being VERY UPSET by the way things were run by Pigskin. And who knows we might not like the new league. But I'm sure it can't be any worse than our experinces in the past few years.


----------



## smilin

The debate goes on and on....
Pigskin costs: $85 to $95 (depending on weight/age) + $10 (jersey) + $15 to $22 (one pizza kit out of the FIVE you are REQUIRED to sell) = $110 to $120 MINIMUM.
New league $140 = includes new jersey, no pizza orders or Buyout ($?), no concession stand, no raffle tickets, no more morons.
I suppose $20 - $30 more could be called a rip off. After all that could buy a case or two of beer.


----------



## Rachel

it sad when you bring up something so personal and you have no clue what my family was goinig through at the time. my oldest son was having his 3rd open heart bypass with difficulties!!!! chris had to take off work alot through that time. we had a 1 year old and i was pregnant at that time. we were very fortunate to have overcome those bad times. we have now better ourselves and have moved on. my husband has put alot of time into this new league and i am very proud of him. it is a shame you have to bring up something so personal to try to discourage people from joining the new league. for all the "ghetto south" central and north keep your head up we made it through hard times. i'm sure you can too!!!

now gloppy if you want to discuss football please give us a call. if you want to discuss personal stuff that is only for family and friends.

this will be my one and only comment. so i would at this time like to thank the people that support the new league. we're going to have a great year and more to come!!!!


----------



## Negative Nancy

Hey Gloppy but your real name in there and show us your DWI and other charges you had in the 90's and 2000's.


----------



## smilin

*Deleted post*

I just can't get over this post. 
Is this a reason for me to be associated with Pigskin Football? 
Unbelievable.


The post we were referring to has been deleted, for good reason, by the managers of this site/forum. I thank them for their good sense in trying to keep this site free and clear of idiots trying to use other people's misfortune for their own gain. 

I have seen no one from the new league even approach this type of behavior in trying to set it up. If anything, they have been too patient with the name calling, misinformation and vicious personal attacks directed at them by proponents of the Pigskin Football League.

Thanks again Vraiblond.


----------



## smilin

It's great to see the mudslinging has finally stopped. 
I think it's a great improvement in the pigskins league's credibility, having Pop Warner requirements met.
It's also great to see the popularity of the South County Football registration. Three divisions are almost filled.
Looks like the county is a winner after all the scat has fallen.


----------



## huntr1

Vinny_DP said:
			
		

> "Looks like the county is a winner after all the scat has fallen."
> 
> The county may be a winner but the parents are the ones paying for it. The registration fee is now $140, the actual winner is the league which will be making a fortune using public fields. Not only do they charge $140 but now the residents bear the burden of paying 70k per year for a youth sports administrator.
> 
> It can only lead to wonder what you consider winning.


What is the point of bringing this thread back up after almost a year?


----------



## smilin

*It never ends.*



			
				smilin said:
			
		

> The debate goes on and on....
> Pigskin costs: $85 to $95 (depending on weight/age) + $10 (jersey) + $15 to $22 (one pizza kit out of the FIVE you are REQUIRED to sell) = $110 to $120 MINIMUM.
> New league $140 = includes new jersey, no pizza orders or Buyout ($50.00?), no concession stand, no raffle tickets, no more morons.
> I suppose $20 - $30 more could be called a rip off. After all, that could buy a case or two of beer.



Amen. It never ends.
 I understand the new league had a schedule, August 15th last (1st) season.


----------



## smilin

smilin said:


> Amen. It never ends.
> I understand the new league had a schedule, August 15th last (1st) season.



In case your memory is failing you.


----------



## Starlifter756

smilin said:


> In case your memory is failing you.



AWESOME! AWESOME! Find!!


----------



## yeti

Starlifter756 said:


> AWESOME! AWESOME! Find!!



Dont forget the Calvert Government put together the schedule.

I will agree though....good find.


----------



## Starlifter756

roundabout said:


> I talked with a couple of coaches that I have recently met and their opinion is that Calvert is "relatively good". What they said was that what made this league successful was Pigskins. They went over there because of the extremely bad environment that Pigskins had.
> 
> The good is that it was more friendly and there was a schedule. The bad is that it too regulated. You are told exactly where and when to practice; they were given 20 yards on a field to practice; they could not practice before 6 and the County called the coach if the practice ran 5 minutes past 8; they have a running game clock - I think they called it "production football" - a game every hour independent of penalties, injuries, or anything else that may happen in the game - one mentioned a 4th quarter that last 3 plays.
> 
> They came back to St. Mary's under SMYFL because Government controlling youth sports is too restrictive in space and time and that the coaches would get fired if they had two calls for a late practice.
> 
> I have personally been is both type of leagues (County run and private organization run) and I think private is much, much better. The reason is that the Government is not about sports, they are about revenue first - please DO NOT be confused or mislead about this!! Additionally, and I don't have the history on this, but EVERYONE I talk with have wondered why, if the county is so interested in the "WELL BEING" of the kids, why they didn't step in with the thousands of complaints about Pigskins.
> 
> Just as a footnote - we are very happy with SMYFL. We have had two practices now, the equipment is nice, the environment is nice and all activities leading up to today have been nice. Everyone is looking forward to the season.



Whoops, hit the wrong button.  Found this from "roundabout" on anther thread and thought it was interesting.  From my simple mind, why would the Government get into sports?  I know they are in auto manufacturing, banking, Wall Street, and expanding their involvement into health care - I guess sports is a logical next step.


----------



## Tripleh20659

Starlifter756 said:


> Whoops, hit the wrong button.  Found this from "roundabout" on anther thread and thought it was interesting.  From my simple mind, why would the Government get into sports?  I know they are in auto manufacturing, banking, Wall Street, and expanding their involvement into health care - I guess sports is a logical next step.



I'm sure there will some type of Town Hall Meeting coming soon that you can go protest at!


----------



## Starlifter756

Tripleh20659 said:


> I'm sure there will some type of Town Hall Meeting coming soon that you can go protest at!



Perhaps you should show up as well and debate it through.  Would be fun.


----------



## smilin

I find it amazing that this thread is almost *SIX* years old and the problems always seems to come back.
Maybe that's why the county doesn't want to have anything to do with it.


----------



## Zguy28

smilin said:


> I find it amazing that this thread is almost *SIX* years old and the problems always seems to come back.
> Maybe that's why the county doesn't want to have anything to do with it.


I'm not sure what exactly that means?

I thought the County did want something to do with football?


----------



## Zguy28

smilin said:


> Amen. It never ends.
> I understand the new league had a schedule, August 15th last (1st) season.


SMYFL has its schedule just about ready too. We're doing some fine tuning on actual game times before publishing it.


----------



## smilin

I've given up. I heard it both ways, bits and pieces. Who knows?
Whoever does know isn't saying.


----------



## smilin

Zguy28 said:


> SMYFL has its schedule just about ready too. We're doing some fine tuning on actual game times before publishing it.



Good grief somebody else has figured it out! You have NO idea what we went through for years (then maybe you DO).
Congratulations!


----------



## Zguy28

smilin said:


> Good grief somebody else has figured it out! You have NO idea what we through for years (then maybe you DO).
> Congratulations!


Not that hard to figure out.

I guess when you have a "real" BOD who are allowed to do things and actually work together things get done.


----------



## smilin

Just received this:
The Recreation and Park Citizens Advisory Board monthly meeting is scheduled for Thursday, September 3, 2009 at 5:30 p.m. The meeting will be held in the Chesapeake Building, 41770 Baldridge Street, located on the Governmental Center campus in Leonardtown.



A presentation that outlines the proposed future role of Recreation and Parks in the management of              St. Mary’s County youth football will begin at 6:30 p.m. Interested youth football league volunteers and parents are invited to attend to hear this presentation and to express their views.



For more information contact Kathy Bailey at (301) 475-4200 extension 1811 or kathy.bailey@co.saint-marys.md.us


----------



## smilin

Heard the meeting was very cordial, went well with lots of suggestions. Afterwards everybody had lemonade and cookies together.....

So what happened? Any new decisions coming down the line we may be interested in?


----------



## smilin

http://forums.somd.com/sports/189933-pigskin-returns-2010-thank-god.html

Really can't believe this, but here we go all over again. 
It is incomprehensible to me.


----------



## thefbcritic

smilin said:


> http://forums.somd.com/sports/189933-pigskin-returns-2010-thank-god.html
> 
> Really can't believe this, but here we go all over again.
> It is incomprehensible to me.



Its not here we go again weve never gone anywhere. Once equipment is returned will be playing again .This year is just a minor set back.We all needed a break including the kemps.Don Sr not doing to well health wise.


----------



## smilin

Too bad, Don's heart was in the right place. I will give him credit for at least doing something for the county's kids - instead of sitting on his butt expecting others to do it.
Hope he feels better.


----------



## thefbcritic

smilin said:


> Too bad, Don's heart was in the right place. I will give him credit for at least doing something for the county's kids - instead of sitting on his butt expecting others to do it.
> Hope he feels better.



I hope thats actually heart felt he's always been for the kids thats all he cares about


----------



## yankee44

thefbcritic said:


> I hope thats actually heart felt he's always been for the kids thats all he cares about


----------



## thefbcritic

yankee44 said:


>



You make no sense im not trying to even talk to you, you said something to i'd say that makes me more mature then you by replying


----------



## smilin

thefbcritic said:


> You make no sense im not trying to even talk to you, you said something to i'd say that makes me more mature then you by replying



 

You were how old when this thread started?

TEN?


----------



## thefbcritic

smilin said:


> You were how old when this thread started?
> 
> TEN?



I didnt start it


----------



## smilin

thefbcritic said:


> I didnt start it



OMG


Let me rephrase: How old were you when this thread was started? Ten?


----------



## thefbcritic

smilin said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase: How old were you when this thread was started? Ten?



no i was a little older then that


----------



## Walt_Kowalski

Did Pigskin get thier gear back yet.....We have all been in limbo. I think dont so since some of the kids with the PRR are actually wearing it.


----------



## thefbcritic

Walt_Kowalski said:


> Did Pigskin get thier gear back yet.....We have all been in limbo. I think dont so since some of the kids with the PRR are actually wearing it.



What


----------



## Walt_Kowalski

what what?


----------



## thefbcritic

Walt_Kowalski said:


> what what?



Kids in pax river raiders are wearing the equiptment


----------



## Walt_Kowalski

thefbcritic said:


> Kids in pax river raiders are wearing the equiptment



sorry that was a question


----------



## thefbcritic

Walt_Kowalski said:


> sorry that was a question



O i didnt know what you were saying


----------



## Walt_Kowalski

thefbcritic said:


> O i didnt know what you were saying



thats ok, i dont know what i am sayin most off the time either. I just wantto say u guys r doing a grate job this year. i know lots of peple complain abut evereything but i think this seanon has gone without a hitch or much complaning at all!


----------



## thefbcritic

Walt_Kowalski said:


> thats ok, i dont know what i am sayin most off the time either. I just wantto say u guys r doing a grate job this year. i know lots of peple complain abut evereything but i think this seanon has gone without a hitch or much complaning at all!



Ok?


----------



## Monello

Are you ready for some football?


----------



## Pete

I didn't know Don Kemp died.


----------

